# Official Foreign Football Leagues Discussion Thread 10/11



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Will be keeping a closer eye on serie a than usual, for Rafa Benitez and to watch Roma to.

Barcelona to win La Liga again.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

La Liga is going to be interesting with Villa at Barca to take the goalscoring load off of messi's back and to see how Jose does at Madrid.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I need to refresh on the transfer and whatnot to see what's up in Italy, France, and Germany.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Madrid might take it this season I think. Think they might be in a better position with their signings and Mourinho. Basically will come down to the El Clasico matches.

Might start following Serie A closer this season, since FSC shows it a whole lot.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

i try to watch the Serie A ... but it's difficult after watching some Prem matches.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Royston here to fuck shit up.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Barcelona too win again, well let's hope. Don't really see Real Madrid effecting them no matter who they bring in with the players at Barcelonas disposal. Mourinho to be gone at the end of the year also.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Spanish Supercup in session. Two goals from Messi, and he's back to scoring. Should finish Sevilla now.

Also Italian Supercup going on, interestingly Roma is leading Rafa's Inter.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Rafa's Inter win 3-1.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Lol 'dhino.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

He's all like, hay guize, can I win titlez hur?

The scariest thing in that pic is Valdes' face.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Messi and Iniesta off to a scoring start in the first game. Nice save from Valdes on what looked a questionable penalty. Really missed La Liga.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Good way to kick off La Liga especially for Barca. Villa getting a goal in his first game is great news. Hopefully now Madrid get hammered.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Barça won 3-0. Goals by Messi (3), Iniesta (33) and Villa (62).

Real Madrid drew with Mallorca 0-0 lol nice debut from Mourinho.


Ahhh, how hard is to be the best team in the world (Barcelona!!).


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

Good debut for Michael Laudrup as a coach for Mallorca. They really have an interesting team this year.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

:lmao

Woke up to hear "Real Madrid lacked cohesion and creativity in Jose Mourinho's coaching debut, failing to score in a 0-0 draw against Real Mallorca."

Very good.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Nice to see Barca win tonight and Real sipping up brought a smile to my face, even if I did lose billion WF points on the vbookie.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

My prediction of Mourinho being sacked will come true before the season is out or at the end of this season.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Barcelona lose 2-0 to promoted Hercules. It was reminiscent of the game against Inter in CL, where nothing came through and various players became invisible for a long time. Definitely needed better performances from Messi and Iniesta. Mascherano was also disappointing as he could have walked off with a red in the first half. It sucks to lose to a team, that I think everyone expected Barca to beat. Can only hope that Madrid lose now. I think Valencia are the current league leaders.

Inter also win today. Might tune into Milan later to see Ibra play.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Wow Hercules beat Barca 2-0 !!!!! :shocked:

Hope Madrid takes an advantage now... *


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

LOL at Barcelona. But Hercules have gotten a few solid players so maybe shouldnt be too suprised, I can see them cause trouble for more top teams.

Gonna watch Ibra´s debut in a while. Swedish papers have been hyping it up for a while now. Would be pretty lol worthy if Milan would lose now. Hope for a fun game though!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Milan should win tonight after Inter won thiere match earlier today, can't wait to see Dinho, Robinho and Ibra.*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Yeah Hercules's front man Valdez was an imposing force throughout their breaks. They've got some named talents in Trezeguet and Drenthe as well, Drenthe broke forward well today leading to the first goal. I think Robinho is being benched today with a Pato start. Can't really complain, all I hope for is Ibra having a good season.

Watching Madrid atm, they look quite good. Ozil and Ronaldo standing out. Watching too many games today, which is an fml in a way because I've got nothing better to do today. :argh:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Oh yea i forgot about Pato 

ohh Hercules have Trezeguet now ! didn't know that well that's huge for them if he still in his top form like the old days in Juvy and Valdez is great signing indeed, he was impressive at the world cup.

As for Real, 34 minutes and still 0-0...you better win today mourinho 8*D *


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Medo said:


> *Hope Madrid takes an advantage now... *


Me too, I've got 2bllion WF points on them!


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

And Cesena takes the lead 1-0 against Milan after 30 minutes, Ouch!
So far Milan hasent gotten any big chances, just smaller ones. They need to step it up.

EDIT : 2-0 to Cesena now after the 1st half. Milan has been just downright bad.

EDIT 2 : Very poor performance from both Milan and Ibra. Boring game. This knocked Milan off their high horse.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Shock result with Barca no matter who Hercules have signed. Didn't see the game so can't comment on the game but very surprised when i seen the score. Madrid winning? Meh. 

Milan are terrible.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Wtf happened to Roma too.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Roma lost 1-5 ! Holy **** !!!! 

And Milan did it again :no:



The only good thing was Madrid won last night.*


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Madrid look dire thus far, Ozil was decent yesterday. They obviously need to learn to gel. Must admit, the counter attack for Carvalho's goal was quality.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Ricardinho goal for Melbourne Victory against Brisbane on the weekend, Futebol Brasileiro:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Milan drew yesterday, and Inter got a victory today at Palermo. I must say Rafa's been decent this season. Inter are winning still, and that's what matters.


Literally am dying to see Atletico/Barca. Should be quite an entertaining match. Can easily seeing Atletico holding or winning.


EDIT- Good win for Barcelona, hard fought. Biggest worry is Messi and a possible injury, he looked to be in tremendous pain in the end. Hopefully he is up and running soon. Mascherano gets booked with just two minutes of playing, and probably no touch of the ball. He's gonna need to hold off on his hard tackles, what flies in the Prem wont do here.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Enjoyable game. I felt Atletico were going to nick an equaliser in the end but gladly they didn't. Messi did look in some real pain. There was a closeup off his ankle and it was majorly swolen straight away, just need to hope it's not that bad.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

:S


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

that was a bad looking ankle.

hopefully it's nothing serious. never a good thing when the best player in the world is hurt.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Messi 10 to 15 days out. Could be worse looking at the pics.


Oh, anf FUCK YOU UJFALUSI!!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Madrid creating chances but getting nothing. Good for them. From what I've seen Ronaldo has taken some bad free kicks this season. He doesn't get any lift above the wall, which is quite poor. There were some last minute gasps, but Levante have held Madrid, who are not looking too good. Barca have a tough tough trip to Bilbao. Hopefully a victory, even without Messi.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

roma vs inter. shit match.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Barcelona on the way to a good away victory and up to second on the table. David Villa however got himself sent off. Hopefully by the next league fixture Messi is back.

Beautiful goals by Xavi and Busquets.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Rockhead said:


> Barcelona on the way to a good away victory and up to second on the table. David Villa however got himself sent off. Hopefully by the next league fixture Messi is back.
> 
> Beautiful goals by Xavi and Busquets.


Another cule in this site. Fuck yeah!


Oh, and Xavi got lucky in the goal.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Another win for Barcelona, glad too here it. 2 very good wins without Messi. Real drawing again? Mourinho better get things sorted quickly.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)




----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

That was quite the screamer.

Madrid whooped Deportivo 6-1, and Barca drew. Shit La Liga week. Bayern continues to struggle and FSV Mainz has 21 points and are undefeated in Bundesliga! Well done for a promoted club.

MLS fans (I'm the only one), Super Classico between Chivas and Galaxy in a few.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I was going to watch that ... but meh. Excited for the playoffs, though.

FSV Mainz? WTF?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Good game between Valencia and Barca, which ends 2-1 to Barca. Iniesta had a wonderful game, and even racked up a goal. I seriously love that guy. I hope for a Madrid loss now.

AC Milan on top of Serie A for the moment. Pato nets two, and its nice to see he's in good form and having a safe start to the season so far.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Watched the Barca game. Didn't get going in the first half at all and Valencia deserved their lead. That said, they did improve in the second half and that's a great result. Some brilliant football being played as per.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

If only Pablo had taken that chance at 1-0, it might've been a different story. Oh well! Back to normal now in La Liga with Barca & Real at the top, unless Villarreal beat Hercules tomorrow night.

It's almost as bad as Scotland with Rangers & Celtic getting 8 wins out of 8.


----------



## Chain Gang (Jan 27, 2005)

Mario Gomez is my new hero.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

He's finally pulled his finger out, he was largely crud last season.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

Real Madrid 6:1 Racing Santander !  Four goals for Ronaldo!!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Made me sick to my stomach ^^

Messi scored two against Zaragoza, and continues to haunt them.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

So PSV Eindhoven gubbed Feyenoord 10-0. Ten. Club's worst ever defeat. 

Remember when they were a Champions League quality side (setting aside the fact that half the teams in the competition are garbage)?


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Haha, just saw the highlights of it. Shocking

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H78FPUiWWkA&feature=player_embedded#at=304


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

For the only other MLS watcher on here (Mikey). Playoffs beginning this Thursday, and I'm super excited. Galaxy picked up a victory yesterday night, and won the Supporters Shield which is pretty good. I don't see them winning the MLS Cup though, as they've relatively gotten inconsistent since the World Cup. Not to mention many defensive lapses. Still super pumped for it.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I liked Beckham's goal, the blatant foul by Donovan (with a blatant foul by the defender) was amazing.

Thus concludes my MLS knowledge. :side:


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Brian McBride played his final ever game. WHAT A LEDGE.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Oh dear @ Feyenood, how the reasonably mighty have fallen.

Milan grabbed a win today, they're right on Lazio's heels, they've got a good chance this season with Ibra/Pato/Ronaldinho/Robinho in the side.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Rockhead said:


> MLS fans (*I'm the only one*), Super Classico between Chivas and Galaxy in a few.


False.










Since 96, mu'fucker.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Who's your pick for the MLS Cup?


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

On form alone, I like Seattle, but my gut says Dallas. Gun to my head, I'd pick Seattle, but we'll see how it plays out - I think whoever wins Galaxy-Seattle has to be the favourite.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Superb strike from David Villa brings Barcelona 2-0 up on Sevilla. I'm gonna miss out on the second half, because right now I'm making it my priority to catch the MLS Playoff games. Pretty sure Barca are gonna find victory. Possession and swift movement into the box are the highlights of this half for em.


----------



## -KA- (Apr 22, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> Who's your pick for the MLS Cup?


Red Bulls.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ronaldo is amazing. I'm just so happy that he left Man Utd when he reached the top, so I can truly appreciate his talents. What a guy.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Jesus christ Sevilla, awful performance from them. Villa finally shows he's still got his lethal touch and Messi as usual was tops.

Good win for Dortmund too in Germany, they're looking the goods so far. And Lazio continue to top Serie A, credit to them.


----------



## PostalDude (Dec 19, 2009)

Renegade™ said:


> Good win for Dortmund too in Germany, they're looking the goods so far. And Lazio continue to top Serie A, credit to them.


Yes, Dortmund are looking pretty good so far. But tbh I expected them to win against Mainz, nobody would have thought, that they are doing so well this far.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

outstanding finish to the NY Redbulls and San Jose playoff game.

The final 15 minutes were good stuff.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Indeed. Would have preferred NY getting in, but San Jose deserved it. Hopefully the other second legs are just as entertaining.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Entertaining half between Salt Lake and Dallas. Hopefully Dallas keep the lead and eliminate SL. I'm so impressed with Brek Shea. 20 year old American, who can play a variety of positions, and shows fantastic control and pace on the ball. Hopefully he gets called u more often for the national team.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Shea has a chance to move this winter during the transfer window.

But if not, he'll absolutely be apart of the January camp.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Is just me or does Sergio Kun Aguero look very un-interested in playing for A. Madrid? All this season every time I’ve seen him play apart from a few moments he looks sorta like he doesn’t have his head 100% in the game for me, I’ll stick my neck out & say he wants out, he keeps stalling on putting pen to paper on this new contract/deal with Atletico Madrid.

And I Think cos before there Copa de Rey cup final lose & Uefa Europa League final win he hinted he wanted to leave cos Atletico Madrid didn’t appear to be going anywhere any time soon, then during summer he changed his tune & says wants sign new deal cos club said after this season 2 cup finals they would build for next few years & try challenge for major honors, now his saying we (Atletico Madrid) must finish in top 4 in May/June 2011. After seeing A. Madrid this season they don’t look like they can finish in top 4 imo. Think Atletico Madrid may have no choice but to cash in on him in 2011 summer as current deal expires in summer of 2012 & doesn’t seem to want sign new deal any time soon. Considering Atletico Madrid would want around 50M for him, if in final 12 months of contract he may go for alot less. 

Anyway Real Madrid beating Atletico Madrid easily isn’t a surprise, Atletico Madrid have a shocking record against Real Madrid, but Real Madrid are gelling together very well from looks of things, look more solid at back with Jose being manager there that isnt a shock & they can score goals with number different players when they attack, so working for them, there still trying to find feet but doing well in short time together. The La Liga title race between them & Barca will be one closest ever, I did pick Real Madrid to win it before season started and sticking to that.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I miss last season where Madrid would actually draw and lose. They are such a powerhouse at the moment. El Clasico coming Thanksgiving weekend.

LA Galaxy with a 3-0 aggregate lead over Seattle at the moment, and they should see this one out. Seattle look horrible, and are having problems closing off LA's midfield. Two Beckham set pieces leading to two great headed goals from Buddle and Gonzalez. Next stop FC Dallas now. 

On a side note, I think LA are donning playoff beards, sweeeeet.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

la vs dallas will be fun. lots of attacking there.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Shout out to Dortmund and PSG, two big clubs who have had a poor run the last 5 years or so, finally looking like they're moving up again. Dortmund still the team to beat in Germany, scoring for fun, and PSG up to third now in the French league and looking like dark horses tbh.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Gonna be a great weekend. Barcelona/Villareal is gonna be the battle between 2nd and 3rd place, and should be fun. And also Inter/AC Milan have their game tomorrow. Probably the only time I watch Serie A. On current form, I think AC can win it. We'll see though.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Derby time mofos!!! Inter vs Milan, 5 mins or so


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Inter Vs. Milan should be fun 

I think Inter will take it 3-0. Milan is struggling with some injuries right now. Ibra and Robinho is the only strikers they got. Both have mixed performances, they can be great or they can be downright awful. And no Ronaldinho either. 

Eto´o to score twice.

Still hope Milan will bring it. They have been playing some boring football as of late.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Yeah I hear Eto'o is on a roll. I like watching Wesley Sneijder play, so its good he's back in. 

Its interesting because its the Barcelona switch in Ibrahimovic and Eto'o playing today.

Ibra scores a pen against his former club!


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Well deserved win for Milan today, and of all people it had to be Ibra against his former club. Good lolz.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Jesus what a horrible day. Much like Chelsea getting battered by Sunderland 3-0, LA Galaxy are thrashed by FC Dallas. Game's pretty much over at 3-0 in the 73rd minute. Fuck the final, I don't care anymore.


----------



## ecksbocks (Nov 7, 2010)

Wow. The Galaxy got pwned, lol.

I did not expect Chelsea to get beaten so soundly. The third goal was a gift, but the first two were pure class, and Cech had to pull some great saves (the header by Welbeck among others), so it was a deserved win. I'm a United fan though, so this makes me very, very happy - despite all the points we've dropped (although I'm objective about this; the game against Everton probably makes up for this undeserved point against Villa), we're still in the thick of things with an absolutely horrid stretch of form. 

Rooney and Giggs will be coming back soon... Here's hoping Rooney's injury won't cause us to lose like last season (where it all went black when we lost to Bayern AFTER BEING UP HUGE, and to Chelsea, all in one week).


----------



## ILA (Mar 14, 2010)

Renegade™;9027801 said:


> Shout out to Dortmund and PSG, two big clubs who have had a poor run the last 5 years or so, finally looking like they're moving up again. Dortmund still the team to beat in Germany, scoring for fun, and PSG up to third now in the French league and looking like dark horses tbh.


I haven't seen PSG but Dortmund have been amazing. Some say Kagawa has been the signing of the season, often at the heart of their attack and top German publications marking him highly for performances. 

He is so dangerous in and near the box, a great sense of when to time his runs, his finishing has been clinical, and he's just perfect for the set-up, so often he's lying in wait, waiting to receive from Bender or Sahin, and then he'll show his energy. Some BVB fans feel that he's the catalyst and has inspired the team on this run of results. 

All this for 350,000 euros. I'm personally thrilled as I'm a big fan of Japanese football, they play it great, it's growing fast, Keisuke Honda is another gem.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Ozil vs. Xavi is coming!! Oh yeah, Ronaldo and Messi are in the match too.

Btw, anybody know how Yoann Gourcuff's been performing this season? Didn't get the chance to catch any of his games.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Gourcuff has been fairly erratic for Lyon but he's playing well for France under Larry White.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Anybody watching the Barca game? Jesus Christ 5 goals already in 35 minutes, and a lot coming in rapid succession. Almeria having a horror showing, and the game should end with more goals.

Lionel Messi is a freak of nature. 100 goals in La Liga, and he's only 23.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I'm not trying to take anything away from Barca when I say this, because I do think they are the best team in the world, but La Liga has some shitty, shitty, shitty teams.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I have to agree. Nowhere near the quality of the Premier League, and nowadays you only get two outcomes. Its very fun to watch teams like Barcelona play though, as you get to see a great team functioning and some phenomenal talent. Its more exciting watching them in Champions League though, against more rated teams. With that said this years El Clasico should be great. I have high expectations for it, as Madrid are actually a threat this year around with their new signings.

Currently 7-0, with Messi claiming a hat trick.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Yup, can't wait for it next week(?) Should be awesome. You have Xavi and Alonso battling for control of the game, Iniesta and Ozil trying to put the final details on a move and then Messi and Ronaldo battling to see who the STAR is.

Can't wait!


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Milan´s game is neither good or pretty at the moment but damn they still somehow pick up the wins. Beautiful goal by Ibra this time.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Milan could well win the Serie A this season, in past years when they were up against it and not playing well, they never had a man like Ibra who could step up and pull off something special.

Also, La Liga is a joke. Barca and Madrid thrashing teams again, it's becoming a sunny SPL right now, a predictable two horse race. How pathetic.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Bundesliga looks hot tho. Dortmund owning shit up.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Yes I would love for Dortmund to win the league and get back to the club they were 10 years ago, I mean the last time they won the league they had guys like Amoroso, Koller, Rosicky, Metzelder, Worns, Lehmann, Oliseh, Evanilson, Dede (still there, fantastic servant to the club) and they spanked mighty Milan 4-0 in the UEFA Cup too. It's been an incredible fall from grace since. 

Same goes for PSG who are on the up in France.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, I'm just hoping that Bayern catches up.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Lol Inter a clear shadow of the team they used to be. They are 9 points behind league leaders AC Milan. It's probably Rafa, but wow but Champions League finalists under-performing quite noticeably.

Currently getting done 2-0 to Chievo


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Eto´o pulling off a Zidane. What a complete moron :lmao












He has targeted the chest and.....



BAM!











And no referee saw it...Glad they lost! ( if they dont score 2 goals in 4 minutes )


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Agent Rafa strikes again.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Ibrahim Afellay is nearly wrapped up for Barcelona in January. I don't watch PSV play so I don't have an idea how he is. I did hear he is quite good though, and Barcelona have settled with him in place of Fabregas.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Anybody interested in the Newcastle Jets v LA Galaxy match? The pitch looks in shit condition, the Jets really need a new stadium.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I think its at 3 AM for me, I would watch had it been at a more convenient time.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

They lost 2-1, to a very under-strength Newcastle. Still it was a meaningless friendly and I guess the Galaxy players were thinking about hitting the beach.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

El Classico anyone?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> Ibrahim Afellay is nearly wrapped up for Barcelona in January. I don't watch PSV play so I don't have an idea how he is. I did hear he is quite good though, and Barcelona have settled with him in place of Fabregas.


He's quite a good player, can play either left or right wing aswell as centrally so I guess with Messi cutting in off the right as always, he'll be the perfect foil to do so from the left as he's naturally right footed, however he's quite good using his left too.


----------



## ecksbocks (Nov 7, 2010)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> El Classico anyone?


I'm staying up to watch even though I have a class at 9. One of the few games I will stay up for...


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> El Classico anyone?


Yip. Should be a good match. Hope it lives up to the hype.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Apparently there's a feud between Ronaldo and Iniesta because Ronaldo accused Iniesta of diving. LOL at that. One of the most notorious diver's accusing someone else of diving? Good stuff.

Can't wait. Fuck Madrid, lets go.


----------



## ecksbocks (Nov 7, 2010)

Rockhead said:


> Apparently there's a feud between Ronaldo and Iniesta because Ronaldo accused Iniesta of diving. LOL at that. One of the most notorious diver's accusing someone else of diving? Good stuff.
> 
> Can't wait. Fuck Madrid, lets go.


Iniesta dives, too. Although he doesn't get as much attention as Ronaldo, because he doesn't open his mouth.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Yeah but its stupid when a more prominent one comes out and accuses someone else. But that's good old loudmouth Ronaldo for you.

Xavi with a great chip over Casillas. YES!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Incredible second goal by Barca, kept the ball for 2-3 minutes, pass pass pass, cross-field ball, cross, goal! Brilliant!
Madrid are being molested :lmao


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Messi probably shouldn't have simulated that elbow. But there was definitely contact with Carvalho's elbow. Still the booking should stand on Messi. Fiery first half.

There was a real gulf in quality seen on the pitch in that half. Barca looked a lot better than Madrid. Lovely goals. I'm confident that unless Barcelona screw up their other fixtures, they are on their way to a 3-peat.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Barcelona 2-0 Real Madrid HT

Feisty game, Ronaldo booked for pushing Guardiola, Messi booked for diving, a few flare-ups as well.
In between all that Barca have been handing Real a spanking.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Some incredilbe stuff being played here. If Barca keep up the pressure who knows how many they could score.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Not even a spanking anymore, straight up r.ape 4-0 so easily too. Mourinho shouldn't talk big before the next El Clasico


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Absoloutely loving this at the moment.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I don't think a José team has ever been bent over like this, enjoyable to watch :lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Honestly didn't expect this.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

why is real madrid such a bitch?

trying to injure messi. i'm disappointed that barca only won by 5. i was hoping for at least 7.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

I absolutely loved seeing Mourinho and Ronaldo getting smashed like this.

HAIL BARÇA!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Barcelona 5-0 Real Madrid FT

Barca oozed class, Real were a disgrace. Ramos sent off in the last minute. So enjoyable to watch Mourinho taken a peg.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

That's one of the best games of football I've ever watched. Amazing display.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Great result, shame Barcelona couldn't get more.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Good for Ramos. I actually like him but don't know why he did something stupid like that. At the end of the game as well. He pretty much let his temper flare on two respected members of his own Spanish team. Oh well, have fun with your suspension. Madrid accumulated a hilarious amount of yellows. Hopefully these bookings come back to haunt them. Absolutely shit performance by Madrid. Nothing from Ronaldo, Benzema, Ozil. I don't even remember hearing Ozil's name once. Yeah its hard to get the ball off Barca, but with Mourinho I expected a real close one this time around. 

Its great to see that Messi didn't have to even score today in a great rival pounding. On to Osasuna now.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

I can't wait for our press to get butthurt over Real Madrid(Mourinho and Ronaldo) defeat.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

barcelona were amazing tonight, loved seeing ronaldo and mourinho getting their asses handed to them


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

What a horrible showing from Real Madrid. Gutted for the loss but they didn't deserve to score AT ALL. I don't like Barcelona but they were absolutely beyond stop.

I'm looking forward to seeing how Mourinho recovers.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I find it odd Mourinho didn't start with one of the Diarra's in midfield to combat barca's trio, Ozil was fucking awful. Then again, so was the rest of the team. Hilarious stuff from Real.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

This was the most satisfying games I have ever seen. Real Madrid got annihilated from start to finish. Barcelona was brilliant from start to finish. 

-lmao @ Ronaldo, the guy is a dirty fucker. 
-Benzema was garbage as usual 
-Ozil was BRUTAL, as much as I like him, he was just painful to watch. 
-Ramos is an idiot

The entire Madrid team was a joke to watch, hilarity ensues.


----------



## Red Dead (Sep 19, 2010)

Real Madrid and Manchester City are the biggest Jokes in football, and are Grade A examples of HOW NOT TO RUN a football club.

Always buying players, spending more than 100 million a season in the process, ridicolously high wages etc... And can't even win a title, in Manchester City's case it's even worse, they can't even finish 4th!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Anybody watching Lazio/Inter? Inter started off extremely poorly and went down 1-0. Natalino has been having a fantastic game, but with one error Zarate comes in and scores, now making it 2-0. Inter now have a mountain to climb. Did expect this in all honesty, Inter have a boat load of players out with injury and an Eto'o suspension.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Wish i had watched it now, never dull watching rafa's team get beat. it's amazing how they go from a treble winning side under Jose to a team that have been beat 4 times already and are now struggling to keep up with Milan and Lazio.

still a long way to go but i think Inter's reign of terror might just be over.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> Wish i had watched it now, never dull watching rafa's team get beat. it's amazing how they go from a treble winning side under Jose to a team that have been beat 4 times already and are now struggling to keep up with Milan and Lazio.
> 
> *still a long way to go but i think Inter's reign of terror might just be over.*


... and yet, Rafa's has only just begun


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Did Bayern actually decide to blame the grass for playing so badly in the away games?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Barcelona have a rather easy team today, Madrid vs Valencia might be fun to watch. Madrid going in with a disadvantage of sorts. Sergio Ramos, and Carvalho suspended, Ronaldo at a doubt, and Higuain still out. Hopefully Valencia can pounch on that.

Ronaldhino starting on the bench again for Milan. I think he leaves at the end of the season, and I heard the Galaxy are a likely team for him.

After match:

Barcelona played very well. There were times where Osasuna troubled, but all in all good game, and Messi has 15 this season I think. 

AC Milan also riding high, now 10 points clear of the defending champions, Inter. 

Bayern Munich lost to Schalke today. Right now it seems like they will never catch up to Dortmund. Seasons not over yet, but its been a horror showing from the start for them.

A harsh yellow card (handball) against Albelda, it seemed like it hit his shoulder. He's already been booked, and that was a harsh call. Not surprised if this typically causes Madrid to get a victory.

And unsurprisingly, they score.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Good batch of games in La Liga last night.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Meh La Liga bores me these days, teams like Atletico, Valencia, Sevilla and Villarreal are not consistent or financially strong enough to compete with Barca and Real anymore, it's a pathetically monopolized league and it's gonna get worse with that new TV deal they've got which sees Barca and Real get given 100m for TV rights and the others only get a third of that, and less as you scale down the teams in the league.

Bundesliga is where it's at, plenty of goals and exiciting games, and Dortmund owning is excellent, would love to see them become a force in Germany and Europe again like 10 years ago.

AC Milan are doing well I have to say, which is good, hopefully we'll see them maintain this run and stop Inter from another league title.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Bayern Munich sucking so much has dampened my interest in the Bundesliga. They don't even play Klose anymore, which is half my reason for watching (not that I don't like Mario Gomez)


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Gomez is on fire, they dont need Klose tbh.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I would love to watch Bundesliga, but they don't show it often here. Love how Dortmund is leading though. Serie A is also great this year. I thank Rafa for that.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Iniesta just scored a great goal. Wonderful one-two with Pedro, followed by a strike at a great angle. We are all so wrapped up with how great Messi is, but Iniesta is my favorite. Such great attacking sense, and racked up more goals then he got last season already.


----------



## Bruze (Sep 23, 2006)

a good win for us, second in the league  krasic is amazing !!


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

tbf that's coz Iniesta was largely shite last season, and injured. If he wins the Ballon D'Or, it's a farce. Xavi deserves it for me, but Messi is most people's favourites. Iniesta had an average world cup after a fairly low key season, yet coz he scored the winning goal in the final, he's in with a shout, and whilst it certaintely should contribute to his chances, it's really the only thing he has going for him in it.

Loving Dortmund and Paris returning to where they belong, if they can win their domestic leagues it'd be great to see. Milan doing well makes me happy as it's a refreshing change, however my boys Genoa are having a fairly meh season considering their investments over the summer, Milanetto has to go, he's been a long servant for them, but he's past it.


----------



## PostalDude (Dec 19, 2009)

Matchday 17 of the Bundesliga:
Wolfsburg - Hoffenheim 2:2
Frankfurt - Dortmund 1:0
Nürnberg - Hannover 3:1
Schalke - Köln 3:0
Bremen - Kaiserslautern 1:2
Mönchengladbach - Hamburg 1:2
Not yet started:
St.Pauli - Mainz
Leverkusen - Freiburg
Stuttgart - Bayern

Dortmund missed Bayerns record of 44 points in the first half of the season.


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Rotterdam is gonna cry tomorrow. we want 10 again against Feyenoord...kakkerlakken.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Dortmund loss. Was hoping they would win and break that record. Oh well they still have a clear cut lead up top.

Barcelona beat Espanyol 5-1. Despite the scoreline, I think Espanyol played well. Barcelona are amazing on the counter-attack. Can't wait to see them in CL, against teams that will give them a run for their money. Hopefully Madrid fuck up tomorrow.

Currently watching Milan/Roma. Ibra missed a shot he should have secured in the first half. Not much going on in the second half.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

La Liga is a bit of a joke. Barcelona and Madrid are speeding away from the rest.
This evening I think Barca are 11 points ahead of Valencia in 3rd, Madrid are 6 or 7. (I think so, only got a quick look at the table).
Barca seem to be banging in 3 or 4+ most games, They also have 51 goals in 16 matches.
Its similar to Celtic and Rangers the way Barca and Madrid dominate their league.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Borriello scoring the winner at the San Siro. That's got to sting for Milan. At least it opens the Serie A title race a bit, giving Juve & Lazio the chance to cut the lead tomorrow. It's always amusing when a player on loan scores against their own team.

In England it's pretty much a rule that doesn't allow that to happen. There's been the odd exception like Lua Lua against Newcastle, but I'm sure Milan are pissed right now.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Did Borrielo celebrate?, never saw the game hope he did.

Barcelona are ridiculous, they just don't stop. i don't watch la liga enough to give a shit and moan like some people do about them and real dominating it's damn entertaining watching Barca rip apart teams.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Borriello is a good player and has been a nice loan in for Roma this season, but that's gotta sting Milan. He got boo'ed big time when he was subbed off.

Shame Dortmund lost but they're still in a good position with a healthy lead.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Been so football deprived this weekend without the Premier League. Its scary how addicted to it I've become in a year.

About to watch Stuttgart/Bayern and will probably watch Madrid/Sevilla later.

EDIT- Madrid are jokes. they have 10 yellow cards and a red in one game. They play shitty, and somehow get a goal. Had Sevilla had quality in the box, Madrid would have been done for tonight. Angel Di Maria is getting extremely annoying. Booked for diving, then acts like a bitch with a light touch to the face. Thank god Barca put them in their place, and can't wait for it to happen again.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Lazio/Udinese and Stuttgart/Bayern were both good games that I managed to watch with no EPL on over here, glad that Europe can still serve up some good games. Disappointed Genoa/Samp was cancelled, got up earlier for physio that I needed to 

Edit: Bayern, not Real 8*D


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Breaking on SSN: Inter sack Rafa.

Roughly around £10 million in payoffs this year for getting sacked twice.
Well played Rafa, well played.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao brilliant Rafa and that is a FACT


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

"Back me or sack me" :lmao

He asked for it. He'll get a great pay off. I wonder if he even cares. It's clear he wasn't happy and on a hiding to nothing in Milan for a while. His reputation will have taken a knock but he'll still get a decent job in the next 12-18 months at the latest.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

City or Real known them lot


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I don't think it happened. Proved wrong apparently.

EDIT- Idk actually. He should go though. Inter are horrible in Serie A at the moment, by their standards.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

It's actually official now that Inter has sacked/parted ways with/mutually agreed to terminate Benitez.

First manager to be sacked by two winning Champions League clubs in a year.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Agent Rafa's job is already done, he's sunk another big club 8*D

A tad premature I have to say, with the injuries they've had Inter have been unlucky, but as usual Benitez's God complex ruined it, demanding a 100m January transfer kitty :lmao.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

1. Manage big club
2. Suck ass
3. Get huge payout
4. PROFIT.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

RATINGS.

Seriously tho, the man's got issues.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Robbie Findley is signing with Nottingham Forest, if he is granted a British work permit. It's better for him I guess, I've never been impressed with him though. He's got pace, but doesn't do much else, I think.

Lol Rafa. He's horrible. Probably not too late for Inter though.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Hilariously, Liverpool fans have started this petition.

http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/bringbackrafa

Delirious fuckers :lmao


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Some transfer news.

Ibrahim Afellay is a Barcelona team member now. No ****, but he's a good looking chap. I think he's an attacking midfielder so maybe he will come off the bench to replace Iniesta. He's also good as a winger on both sides apparently, so I wouldn't mind seeing him start in place of Pedro in the first couple of weeks to see how he is.

Martin Demichelis apparently on his way out of Bayern Munich and heading to Malaga.


----------



## sayne (Mar 17, 2009)

Rockhead said:


> Some transfer news.
> 
> Ibrahim Afellay is a Barcelona team member now. No ****, but he's a good looking chap. I think he's an attacking midfielder so maybe he will come off the bench to replace Iniesta. He's also good as a winger on both sides apparently, so I wouldn't mind seeing him start in place of Pedro in the first couple of weeks to see how he is.
> 
> Martin Demichelis apparently on his way out of Bayern Munich and heading to Malaga.


Couple of strange moves there. Not really sure why Barca want Affelay, hes not that good but surely worth more than €3m. Is his contract up at the end of the season or something?

I thought Demechelis would have been better off staying at Bayern but I guess if youre not getting your game then might as well move.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Word is Simao has now signed with Besiktas. This one sort of came out of the blue.



> ANKARA, Turkey (AP)—Besiktas says it has signed Portugal winger Simao Sabrosa from Atletico Madrid.
> 
> Besiktas said in a statement to the Istanbul Stock Exchange Friday that Simao had agreed to a two-and-a-half year contract.
> 
> ...


Hugo Almeida also leaves Werder Bremen for Besiktas


----------



## Gooner4Life (Jun 25, 2006)

Afellay is a perfect signing for Barcelona I think, won't be demanding first team football anytime soon but will fit into their system
perfectly I think. Top signing.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm happy for Ibrahim but...we know Pep' and his transfers :/ Hope this time it'll be good.


----------



## Gooner4Life (Jun 25, 2006)

Looks like Chris Samba is on his way out of Blackburn, he's had captaincy taken away, I for one would love Wenger to sign him up!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Heavy rumors of Antonio Cassano joining up with Milan. He's currently training with them, and its said to be near official. He's gonna be Inzaghi's replacement. Milan have all the tools to win the league this year. With Inter flailing, its a strong possibility.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Good game Barca. Messi, Puyol, Pique, and Afellay for that matter didn't feature. Two from Pedro. Your move, Madrid.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

2:3  2 from CR7! now he's the only top scorer!

And Kaka is back.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Alberto Undiano is a horrible ref, once again he ruins a good game with his ridiculous cards, every match he seems to give at least 10. How the heck is he a FIFA referee? He did the same in the Serbia-Germany game at the World Cup where every foul was a card, enough of him! The match itself was fun to watch, but I kept getting pissed at the ref


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Barcelona on route to another victory. Second goal was a beautifully taken free kick from Messi. Really like the performances put on by Abidal and Adriano today. Now lets get Afellay in there, to see what he's made of.

Currently 4-0. Iniesta with a nice finish. And Pedro latches on to a lovely break in from Messi.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ronaldo has 2 goals so far tonight, currently Madrid 2-2 Villarreal.
That takes Ronnie to 30 goals and Messi is on 29 I think. It's only January! Him and Messi could break 50 this season if this continues.

Edit: Make that 31. Three hat-tricks this season.
£80 million was a bargain .


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

God damn Villarreal were playing so well. Horrible goal to give away. Doesn't really matter because Madrid are most likely gonna be Barca's bitches in the next Clasico anyways.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Jose Mourihno is like the Wade Barrett of football. Dont count Real out just yet, that humiliating loss is all part of the bigger picture.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

^ Haha. I like that comparison.

Ronaldo and Messi though. What can you say about these two talents? I'm just glad that we get to watch them in their prime (actually, you could argue both of them are yet to reach that stage yet) and will be telling our grandchildren how awesome they were.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

What a game between Milan and Udinese, 4-4 it finished. Cassano came on and set up Pato and Ibra's goals, much better game than the Cesena/Genoa match that finished 0-0.


----------



## asdfghjkl2011 (Jan 5, 2011)

another hat trick for cristiano what a player!!also sporting gijon got a late goal to win me 100 quid the heros!!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Oh Ronaldo, you Brilliant bastard 

I saw Milan/Udinese match and wow that was unbelivable game to watch, can't belive that Ibra scored in the end, also Pato scored twice again.*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

They were great going forward Milan, but Strasser was a tad out of his depth as the defensive mid and left the usually reliable Silva and the hot and cold Bonera exposed to Udinese's speedy counter attacks.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Today is the Ballon d'Or. Either Messi, Iniesta, or Xavi. I can't be upset with any of the players winning it. Messi will probably take it. Xavi is an unsung hero, who doesn't always get the credit he deserves. I like Iniesta so I would prefer him winning, but really it can go to anybody and won't be a robbery.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Renegade™ said:


> What a game between Milan and Udinese, 4-4 it finished. Cassano came on and set up Pato and Ibra's goals, much better game than the Cesena/Genoa match that finished 0-0.


Yeah amazing match. Milan was even close to a 5-4 in the last seconds.

But please get Seedorf off the field, he pisses me off every game I see him in. Hopefully Cassano is good enough to start soon.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

FIFA Best XI of The Year:

GK- Iker Casillas
DF- Carles Puyol
DF- Gerard Pique
DF- Lucio
DF- Maicon
MF- Xavi Hernandez
MF- Wesley Sneijder
MF- Andres Iniesta
FW- Cristiano Ronaldo
FW- Lionel Messi
FW- David Villa

Women's Coach of the Year- Silvia Neid

Men's Coach of the Year- Jose Mourinho

Presidential Award of the Year- Desmond Tutu

Goal of the Year- Hamit Altintop (Turkey vs Kazakhstan)

Women's World Player of the Year- Marta

Men's World Player of the Year- Lionel Messi


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

Big, big joke !

So Luis Suarez is still the only spanish to have won it!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*HATERS GONNA HATE*​


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

If that fuckhead Robben just knew how to flick the ball 10 centimetres into the air then Sneijder would have won the Ballon D'or. Best damn season ever. And he always delivered.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Are we actually going to blame Arjen Robben for Sneijder's loss? 

Not saying he didn't deserve the award, but CMON.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I don't get how Xavi didn't pick up the award. Messi had an amazing season, but Xavi was bossing the midfield for club and country and both were successful.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, to be fair it was more due to corruption and how insanely out of touch with reality FIFA are, but if Sneijder had 'world cup winning assist' and first world cup win for holland on his resume, they couldnt have possibly ignored him.

I mean look at iniesta! All he had to do was be injured for 5 months and then score one goal!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

The ranking of Journalists (third of the votes):

1. Sneijder
2. Iniesta 
3. Xavi
4. Messi


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I would have preferred Xavi too. Just give him one before he retires dammit. Messi will probably collect more in the years to come. But yeah its not like anyone actually got snubbed with Messi winning. He did have an AWESOME time with Barca this past season, so its not a bad thing he won.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The fact that Messi is 23 scares the hell out of me. So thats it, for the next 10 years they're just gonna keep giving it to the same guy?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

You never know, he might take the Ronaldhino rout and soon have to beg third rate Brazilian clubs to sign him. Doubt it though.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Messi looks like a puppy and is clean as can be. The worst he can possibly get is back to those KFC commercials that aired during the world cup.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> The fact that Messi is 23 scares the hell out of me. So thats it, for the next 10 years they're just gonna keep giving it to the same guy?


Most likely will, even in years when he doesn't deserve it, and I feel he didn't this season over Xavi. Then again, it's not the first time a player's won it who didn't totally deserve it (see Kaka over Ronaldo a few years ago).


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Ronaldo's got 63 goals in 62 games for Real Madrid and doesn't get a look in? Shit's unreal.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Ronaldo is undoubtedly a great player but never turns up for the big games. He's the best in the world against class B teams but a shadow of his self when he has top class people marking him.
The award should have either gone to Snejder (treble winner and great world cup) or Xavi / Iniesta.

Spanish and the dutch always get fucked by these awards.

Seeing as the World Cup is a lot more important than anything else that happened this year football-wise and that Messi didn't really perform, I don't understand how he deserves the award.

My top ten would be - 1.) Snejder 2.) Iniesta 3.) Xavi 4.) Messi 5.) Robben 6.) Tevez
7.) Ronaldo 8.) Villa 9.) Shweinsteiger 10.) Fabregas


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

And Messi? Where was he against Germany and Inter...


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

There is absolutely NO way Iniesta deserves to be ahead of Xavi. The man was out for a large chunk of last season and when he came back he wasn't even that great. Xavi pulled the strings week in week out for Barca in La Liga/Copa del Rey/Champs League and also for Spain too. Scoring the goal in the WC final is an amazing achievement but that alone shouldn't merit being put ahead of someone consistently brilliant all season long when he himself was quite meh by Iniesta's capable lofty standards. Once again it's someone being up there on name value rather than form.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Barca La Liga Champions 10/11.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Barca up 2-0. Superb strike from Super Iniesta. And Villa nets one home. 

And lol Madrid, thank you for the draw.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

How the fuck is Milan leading the Serie A??? One word, Ibrahimovic.
They are playing like shit almost every single game. Then Ibra comes along, does one of his wonder goals. Just like did right now.
Lecce-Milan has been really boring so far. Players cant pass the ball at all, no speed and mistakes all around.

And now when im typing Lecce should have scored 1-1. Atleast the game has gotten better since Ibra´s goal. Lecce is creating some chances while opening up for Milan. 

Hey Milan, you suck! 
Tottenham is gonna run over you ass if you keep playing like this, atleast Bale will.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Just saw Ibras goal, quality!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Ah the spanish league, or as I look to it "Real, Barca and 18 other guys"


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

Almeria 1:1 Real Madrid
FC Barcelona 4:1 Malaga

Barça are already the champions....


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Yeah Madrid were poor today. 

Apparently they are trying to sign Ruud van Nistelrooy(<3) back to the club, since Benzema is a FLOP and Higuain will be out for the rest of the season.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Its amazing. A club as top level as Real, with a completely stacked team, has very limited striker options.

Problem is, Perez WILL pressure Jose to play Benzema, despite how much of a flop he is.

I say, hes had his chance. Its been over a year atleast, Real need to cut their losses and Benzema needs to go somewhere he'll start fitting in again.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

If the German players were willing to learn Spanish, then they'd have tons better options.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*^ I just don't know how in the hell there's no striker in Real! come on Benzema is completely a joke, and with injuried Higuan....... can't blame Joseh last night honestly he had no options just to depend on Ronaldo and Ozil. Also what a bad luck for Christiano with that free kick in the last minute.

And again Milan lost more points and Inter are so close now :no:*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Inter are still 9 points off, fair enough they have two games in hand, but I think Milan will hold on. They seriously have to forget the Champions League tho, and focus on Serie A, coz I don't think they have the squad to compete for both right to the end.



> How the fuck is Milan leading the Serie A??? One word, Ibrahimovic.


Ibra has at times carried AC much like he carried Inter for years before, but they've played well enough to deserve to lead. Two draws don't suddenly mean they're shit, they've played quite well.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Ah, Barca is the Champion now!

La Liga, uh.

As stated previously, Real without a second legit striker is a joke--especially when it has Barcelona to contend with.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Second legit striker? Higuain isn't much to brag about either.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The majority of Higuin's goals are basically the ball bouncing off his ass after oezil or Christiano took a shot at the goal and it was blocked.

He's a solid finisher, but the squad desperately needs more depth up front.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm a pretty big fan of Higuain, even though I'm not big on Madrid. He's still very young, give him some time to develop, dude seems to get better and better.

Plus he's handsome as fuck :O


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

The La Liga is pretty much gone for Real. I hope they don't win the Champions League either. And not Barca too. The contest shouldn't be won by--in redead's words--teams playing in "two teams vs. 18 other guys," league. But it might be a lot easier and less stressful for them.



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Second legit striker? Higuain isn't much to brag about either.


He is Real's *only* legitimate striker, as of now. Benzema's hardly a "starting" striker for Real. The word legit was to describe the position of the prime striker in that case, and not the quality of the striker.

Speaking of quality, Higuain is a good striker. He's not the best, but he's young, and he will improve with time. It's quite shocking that he is Real's *only* "legitimate" striker. On that note, Higuain might have had the easiest and simplest of hat-tricks in recent memory.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Don't mind me. I just have a hard time backing these Argentine players.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Tevez > Messi.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

At this point im relatively sure Jose would rather wear a Real shirt himself, run out onto the pitch and try to score on his own rather than let Benzema play another game.

Huh, turns out the injury Higuin suffered that was supposed to take him out for 4 months, will last until thursday. Could we be seeing the first ever striker in a wheelchair?

Either way, whether its mourinho in a real shirt or higuin in a wheelchair, somehow they both still look like better options than playing benzema again.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

See, Benzema isn't a bad player. He's just bad NOW.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Ofcourse he's not a bad player. SOB was on fire when they first bought him. Everyone felt the 30 million price tag was justified.

But Real is just not the place for him. Its been two years. If he stays any longer he'll just be hurting his career. They need to unload him, its just not the right club for him.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

They're in desperate need of an alternative. Don't think Higuain is good enough ... yet, at least.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Who do you think they should go for? Ruud and Klose seem to be the options discussed, but they dont strike me as the best long term options.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I hear they're looking into Adebayor. No likey.

I don't think Bayern would actually let Klose go, even though they have their bases covered otherwise. Ruud, I'm not really sure if he'll fit in with the line-up with which Klose will most likely not have.

Most of my choice picks would be from clubs unwilling to sell.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuud! Hope he goes back to Madrid, I'll get to see more of him that way.
I think he has scored a good few for Hamburg (just checked, 11 in 26, not bad).
I think he has been the best poacher striker from the last decade.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Watch the Bundesliga, guys. T'is awesome, most of the time.


----------



## sayne (Mar 17, 2009)

^^ good post

This thread is now about the bundesliga. 

How about that Borussia Dortmund lot? Doing quite well arent they? Good fanbase too


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Apparently the Bundesliga teams are about out-tacticing each other in every game.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Only if Man City let Tevez go, Mourinho would have hijacked him. But, I'm glad City didn't let him go because BPL > La Liga (miles and miles).


----------



## sayne (Mar 17, 2009)

Razor King said:


> Only if Man City let Tevez go, Mourinho would have hijacked him. But, I'm glad City didn't let him go because BPL > La Liga (miles and miles).


Firstly, this thread is now about the Bundesliga. Stay on topic. Secondly, what the fuck is a BPL?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Looks like Ruud to Real Madrid is pretty much confirmed right now. Cannot wait to see what he brings, even though I cannot tolerate Madrid for the most part.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I wish Ruud wouldn't go back to those cunts, I still love the man.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Good, can't wait to see Ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuud playing again.
Plus I was reading on Redcafe earlier how he apologised to Fergie recently over his shitty departure from us so that just makes me love old horseface all the more!


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

sayne said:


> Firstly, this thread is now about the Bundesliga. Stay on topic. Secondly, what the fuck is a BPL?


Bundesliga and foreign don't go in the same thread. 

And, BPL = Football.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice to know Madrid are owning it with their 1-0 victories.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Mourihno would push his own grandmother out of a plane for one half competent striker at the moment. Also a way to get rid of Kaka and Benzema without people asking questions :side:

Seriously, the one thing holding him back is the Galacticos mentality and players. Mourinho doesnt give a fuck about football or how much you get paid, he basically grinds his way to victory every time using barbaric unfootball tacics and walls of defence. Oezil plays perfectly into this since he cost about 5 bucks and cant speak spanish and has a workrate like no tomorrow.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Why not? 1-0 a very reasonable win. 

I would much rather see Barca and Real Madrid win or lose(yeah right...) with a 1 or 2 point difference. That's the problem with La Liga, it's become a two horse race that diminishes the point of even having a league. Not that it isn't normal for Barcelona, or Madrid to win, but the fact that the two teams are so powerful that nobody else seemingly stands a chance anymore at finishing first or second is just sad.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Howd the spanish league end up so duoplised anyways?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

redeadening said:


> Howd the spanish league end up so duoplised anyways?


You know the league is bad when Real Madrid has to consider a draw to be the end of their title hopes. 

I would say La Liga has the majority of my favorite players in the world, but not even that makes me want to watch it. EPL any day of the week, much better competition.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Its not just the EPL. ALL the leagues are pretty tight races. Especially the Bundesliga too.

Im starting to wish a Emirati Sheikh would buy Atletico or any spanish club and go all Man City on its ass. Maybe that could shake things up abit.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Bundesliga a tight race? Isn't Dortmund like 15 points in the clear? It is nice to see them being top though.

Serie A is better this year I think. Milan look good.

I watch La Liga because I really like Barcelona and how they play. My favorite players are in Barca as well. Honestly, the way the league is going, it does indeed look like the title is away from Madrid already. Barcelona are literally destroying their opponents week in and week out. I can understand everyone's reason for not liking La Liga anymore. Its looking over already.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Barcelona will win, unless something goes _horribly_ wrong.

Man Zlatan literally carries Milan on his shoulders. The dude is a BEAST with Milan, literally unstoppable. Probably the best decision ever to sign him.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

redeadening said:


> Howd the spanish league end up so duoplised anyways?


The TV money the big two get is fucking ridiculous 120M pounds a season or something the other 18 teams get about 1/3 of that.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Just watched copa del rey highlights. Almeria were terrible. Gave Barca goals, the last thing you want to be doing


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Just going to leave this here. 

http://www.espnstar.com/football/pr.../item570118/€115-million-for-Bale-and-Modric/

I don't even know anymore.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''According to the Daily Star....'' Boooooooolchit.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

kevin muscatt is the dirtiest player i have ever seen.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Kiz said:


> kevin muscatt is the dirtiest player i have ever seen.


Thank you Mark Bosnich


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

muscatt is an absolute disgrace to the sport. his on field fuck ups are unrivaled.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Kiz said:


> muscatt is an absolute disgrace to the sport. *his on field fuck ups are unrivaled*.


I was alluding to Mark Bosnich because it seems he shares a similar view to you. Anyway Danny Tiatto says hello, Terry McFlynn is a thug too.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

roy keane deliberately broke a players leg


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

It was a shithouse tackle but Muscat's "Muscunt" reputation has been sensationalised. Newdawners are saying that it's the worst tackle ever, when clearly it isn't.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no it's not. the guy is filthy to the core.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Kiz said:


> no it's not. the guy is filthy to the core.


Your from Adelaide though aren't you, it's not like your a neutral.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Terry McFlynn is the biggest pile of shit I've ever seen grace a football field.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

van Bommel sent off in his first Milan game. *pretends to be shocked*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

WTF I didn't even know Van Bommel joined Milan.

Good win by Barca today. Was 1-0 for a while, and Hercules looked testy at times. But a late Messi brace makes the world go around.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Rockhead said:


> *WTF I didn't even know Van Bommel joined Milan.*
> 
> Good win by Barca today. Was 1-0 for a while, and Hercules looked testy at times. But a late Messi brace makes the world go around.



Me either, didn't hercules beat barca earlier this season?


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

WWE_TNA said:


> Me either, didn't hercules beat barca earlier this season?


Yeah, it was at the Nou Camp as well.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Hercules manager use to be the Barcelona C coach, so he knew how to play them and Hercules did a good job to an extent. Class shone through in the end though.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The Germans biggest limitation is their own language. Seriously, imagine those guys running around all the leagues of the world


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Jobbed_Out said:


> Your from Adelaide though aren't you, it's not like your a neutral.


youre actually trying to tell me that muscat isn't a dirty player.

jesus.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Another 2 goals for Messi tonight. 37 goals in 32 games now, crazy record. He will get 50 if he stays injury free.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Kiz said:


> youre actually trying to tell me that muscat isn't a dirty player.
> 
> jesus.


All I'm saying is that he isn't as dirty as everybody is making out.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Uh, Messi scoring so many goals in LA LIGA is far from astounding. It's LA LIGA for God's sakes. I just wish he was in the Premier League. That La Liga is a joke, tbh. Messi is probably the best in the world but he's no Maradona.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

As long as Messi impresses in the Champions League, then we are all good. He doesn't really need to be in the EPL either. Last time I checked some of the best players in the world are still in La Liga.

Time to test Real's character. They have about 15 minutes to come back from 1 down and try to win the game. If they don't the league for them maybe as good as over.

EDIT- And there it is. Madrid now 7 points behind Barcelona. Barca will have to screw up real bad to lose the league now.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

1-0 to 18th placed Osasuna FT. Real Madrid have just handed Barcelona the title on a silver platter. Christ.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

José Mourinho, Welcome to Manchester City ...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Spanish league over in January? Loliga.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

what an awful, awful league.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

isthisreallife? 

By the way things are going Barca is going to decimate this La Liga. 

Goodnight sweet Madrid


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

EPL has much more competition than La Liga. I'm not understating Messi and Barca, but just raising an issue: can Messi do, what he usually does--in the EPL too? Speculations, yes. But not easy, not nearly as easy, as La Liga.

And... Barca are champions. There is no way they are losing from here on. Real--off to Champs League--I'm sure Mourinho is moving out of Spain, sooner than expected. Mourinho, in the middle of la-la land; Real is not the club for him it seems.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

April 17th 2011: El Clasico at Bernabeu.
April 20th 2011: Copa del Rey Finale. 

Poor Real.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

And next month, most likely Champions league quarter final: Real vs Barca

Its on


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Barca will school real over and over.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Another 5-0 at the Nou Camp would be pure sex.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd be interested to see if Real can hold their own against Barcelona at the Santiago Bernabeu.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Good thing Real pretty much kissed the title goodbye, not only because I'm a big Lionel Messi fan but also because I can't stand Cristiano Ronaldo and can't say I'm very fond of Mourinho either. Hopefully both guys and the portuguese press get down to Earth and realise that to be the best in the world you have to prove it.

Real will most likely concentrate on the CL and CDR now, but not only they will face Barça at the CDR final but there's also the possibily of facing Barça in the Champions League, if they can FINALLY beat Lyon of course :lmao


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

The Real Madrid Fan magazine at it again:










http://www.marca.com/2011/02/04/futbol/equipos/real_madrid/1296801021.html

Real Madrid offering 28m euros and Negredo to Atletico for Kun Aguero. (Real Madrid have a clause in the transfer of Negredo to Sevilla to buy him back for 17M euros.)

I loled


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:lmao Marca.

They're so full of shit. LET'S ENGINEER STORIES WE WANT TO HAPPEN.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Anyone else check out Inter vs Roma? It was an attacking spectacle. Inter are starting to look like giants again. 

I loved the way Inter played, just sad to see the form of Milito, if he keeps this up I can see him exiting soon.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

EGame said:


> Anyone else check out Inter vs Roma? It was an attacking spectacle. Inter are starting to look like giants again.
> 
> I loved the way Inter played, just sad to see the form of Milito, if he keeps this up I can see him exiting soon.


Milito is leaving at the end of the season imo, Inter bought Pazzini and will most likely bring someone else in the summer.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EhtwEjkPbE

Great goal  Good job, Wenger!


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Barcelona are SO frustrating. When they need a goal with less than 20 minutes, they'll still just pass and pass and pass and then pass some more until they pass once too many times. For fucking hell's sake, letting me down on a bet.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

DAVID VILLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

FORZA BARCA, JUST ONE MORE GOAL, MAKE HUSKY HAPPY 

[/Caps]


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Barcelona were bad, by their recent standards. I had a feeling when they went a goal down, that they wouldn't come back with a victory. In my time of watching them, I've seen they struggle at a goal down. They were making a lot of errors today. Don't know if it was the nerves or just a bad day. Really hope they gear up before Arsenal on Wednesday.

And fuck Madrid. Those cunt's better fucking lose tomorrow.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That Barca performance should give Arsenal confidence.





Nah, Arsenal are going to be annihilated. Destroyed. Mangled. Pulverised. Smashed. Raped........raw. Ouch.


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Surely you'd prefer Arsenal to win as Man Utd have less chance of beating Barcelona than Arsenal do.....considering at least they have a midfield and Utd don't.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Not really bothered what Arsenal do in the Champions League. Just going to enjoy watching the massacre.
I don't think many teams would be top of the league, still in the FA Cup & Champions League without a midfield.Thats quite the compliment you've paid United there .


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

that's because all the good teams have weaknesses now, arsenal are still in with a chance of winning all four competitions and they don't have a goalie. or a good centre back pairing.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Barca have weaknesses?


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> Not really bothered what Arsenal do in the Champions League. Just going to enjoy watching the massacre.
> I don't think many teams would be top of the league, still in the FA Cup & Champions League without a midfield.Thats quite the compliment you've paid United there .


It's a completement to the defence yes, I've ALWAYS complemented Man Utds defence over the past 3-4 years since Scholes has been mostly a part timer, because they have bailed out the midfield ALOT, but it's not like in 07/08 when Utd also had Ronaldo and the two hardest working(and brilliant) forwards in the game as well.....which is why Utd very rarely look that good this season.

Yaya and Silva were the best midfielders today....and easily. Anderson is coming along quite nicely now he's actually getting a run(just like Nani, all he needed was a consistent run in the team), but players like Fletcher, Carrick, Gibson, they are mid-table players at best, especially Gibson, that kids shocking outside of a sweet strike.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Absolutely insane goalkeeping from Palop to gift Racing Santander the game in stoppage time.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

redeadening said:


> Barca have weaknesses?


erm they're not in the EPL????????

and yeah, it is possible to shut them down. inter did it last year. chelsea the year before.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

dR1 said:


> Man Utd have less chance of beating Barcelona than Arsenal do.....


What's less than 0%?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Seb said:


> erm they're not in the EPL????????
> 
> and yeah, it is possible to shut them down. inter did it last year. chelsea the year before.


Oh, sorry my mistake, i thought you were talking about football in general, seeing as Arsenal are facing them soon and this is the foreign thread.

But yeah, in this season, no team is looking too dominant.

And as for shutting down Barca, yes, Inter did do it last year. And Chelsea before that, but neither team is as strong as they were in those years.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Where is the Champions League thread btw?

I still favor Barca over any team this year. Inter not headed by Mourinho can't trouble them, I don't think. As much as I love Chelsea they obviously aren't what they used to be and probably would get steam-rolled by them. Arsenal will more than likely lose to Barcelona, and I favor Barcelona to beating United as well. Bayern Munich has dipped this year, and lol Madrid. I can't see anyone beating Barca this year.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Chelsea, if they can somehow find their fucking form, might stand a chance. But otherwise, it aint happening.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

I watched the Gijon-Barca match, whats up with these La Liga games where the big two are about to lose points away from home and the oppositions ball boys just throwing multiple balls on the field? 

I think its pretty bush league, it happened to Real Madrid when they lost at Osasuna and it happened today as well in the injury time


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Atletico lost 2-1 at home to Valencia in the "early" game, so it looks as though Quique Sanchez Flores will have to look for a new job come monday. With Atletico 7 points off the Europa League spots while having played a game more than Espanyol, I think they may struggle to keep a hold of Kun and Forlan in the off season.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I noticed that too in the Gijon-Barca match. Fans were just throwing shit onto the pitch (mainly scrunched pieces of paper) and a few plastic bottles. One of the Gijon players actually slipped on a plastic bottle near the end .


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

We gonna act like Arjen Robben is not fucking godly?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Ronaldo is gonna announce his retirement tomorrow. (And no I'm not talking about that Cristiano ******). Pretty storied career, was fantastic back in the day. Too bad he had too many weight problems at the end.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

^ my favourite player, greatest goalscorer of my lifetime. maybe the best WC striker ever. 2002 was a fairytale. the way he destroyed man utd at old trafford in the CL in 2003 was a joy to see.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Ronaldo's 3rd goal


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Yea i heard about that, it's a sad moment for me since i always considered Ronaldo as the best player in the world but yea it looks like it's the end *


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

That match was epic, I remember it like it was yesterday!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

EGame said:


> We gonna act like Arjen Robben is not fucking godly?


Stunning display in that match. Though Im still waiting for the ass kicking he looked like he was gonna deliver to mueller.



Rockhead said:


> Ronaldo is gonna announce his retirement tomorrow. (And no I'm not talking about that Cristiano ******). Pretty storied career, was fantastic back in the day. Too bad he had too many weight problems at the end.


Lol for a few second I thought the SOB was gonna pull a Fedor on us 

Ronaldo is pretty remarkable. I was always fascinated by how his biggest vice was food, meanwhile most people just fall to drugs, alcohol or gambling :lmao

Still, hell of player. But like so many other brazilians, I felt he never felt he reached his full potential. As epic as he was, he coulda gone further.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

redeadening said:


> Ronaldo is pretty remarkable. I was always fascinated by how his biggest vice was food, meanwhile most people just fall to drugs, alcohol or gambling :lmao


food _and_ transvestites. 











So many superstars in that ad and Denilson was actually good then, that sort of thing is why I love Brasil.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ronaldo is the man. never got to see him in his prime besides youtube videos, but he really is.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Ronaldo is a modern day great but he never reached his potential as redead said, and that's scary considering how gifted he was. Arguably the greatest striker of the last 30 years.

I'm looking forward to Arsenal/Barca and the number of goals Arsenal concede this time. It's better if we lose actually. Not that we have any chance but at least, we can focus on EPL. That's the priority, at the moment.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

he had a horrible spell of injuries after the 98 world cup pretty much all the way up until 2002 otherwise he would have achieved even more, but i'm not sure you can say he didn't reach his potential with 15 world cup goals and 3 world player of the year awards. In his pomp he had strength, pace and lethal finishing from all ranges - so basically didier drogba, thierry henry and david villa meshed into one.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

When I think of Ronaldo I still think of him..not Cristiano..long may that be the case with every football fan, great player!

Never really trained much or put effort in but when he got on the pitch it was like he came alive.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/europe/9399728.stm

thats some record


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Seb said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/europe/9399728.stm
> 
> thats some record


Yeah it's pretty fucking insane, especially taking into consideration he spent 2-3 years in the prem and not to lose at home in that league is a record in itself.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

incredible is the only word for it tbh.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

It's under SERIOUS threat this season though...

Although, after the 5-0, I can see Mourinho completely changing tactics in the next Clasico.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

The Italian and Spanish league have gotten closer at the top now. Both Madrid and Inter are 2 points below Barca and AC Milan, respectively. Inter made quite a comeback after Rafa started ruining them.

Borussia Dortmund have a thirteen point lead in the Bundesliga. They surely can't screw up the league from here, its theirs.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

Briand > Rooney.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Barca better be on game today, they really cant afford to lose.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

ABKiss said:


> Briand > Rooney.


Haha I'd still say Rooney's was better, that came off Briand's shin - pure fluke, could have gone anywhere.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

What a fucking game today between Barca/Bilbao. One of the most entertaining La Liga/Barca games I've seen this season. It was a unique line-up in defense. Busquets started in CB and Mascherano started in midfield. This was a mistake later on when Busquets gave away a penalty to Bilbao. It was fixed later with Maxwell coming on LB, Abidal moving to the center, and Busquets moving up. It was tense and nervy for most parts of the second half. Iniesta is such a fucking quality player, you have to see the game today to see how amazing he was. Dude's gonna have a fantastic year, if he keeps things up. Him and Xavi had a ridiculous amount of successful passes tonight. Dani Alves had a big game on the right side. Had two assists for both goals, that were results of fantastic finishes from both Messi and Villa.

People who complain about La Liga being a two horse league are right, yeah. But they also need to be aware that the league puts on some spectacular games and there is all around quality in the games. Truth is Barca/Madrid and such, put on more entertaining performances than a lot of what City/United/Chelsea have done this season.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Was a great game to watch, Iniesta was on a different level and messi came alive late on that said barca have problems at the back. Barca/Arsenal leg 2 is gonna be very intresting.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Barca look weak without Puyol, the man is the heart of the team and they really need him.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ranieri resigns as manager of Roma. They haven't had a good season at all but the past few weeks have been horrible for them, first losing to Shakhtar at home in the CL and blowing a three goal lead to Genoa


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Mitch Langerak the future Australian #1 keeper will make his first Bundesliga start against Bayern today for Dortmund. Hopefully he does well.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Good luck to him, talk about a baptism of fire. Hoping Dortmund win, if they do, Bayern can kiss any lingering title hopes goodbye. Schmelzer at LB has gotta show Arjen "Cut Inside" Robben the sideline all day, and he'll be the most ineffective player on the park. Come on BVB!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> Good luck to him, talk about a baptism of fire. Hoping Dortmund win, if they do, Bayern can kiss any lingering title hopes goodbye. Schmelzer at LB has gotta show Arjen "Cut Inside" Robben the sideline all day, and he'll be the most ineffective player on the park. Come on BVB!


Looking nice for Dortmund. 3-1 up with just over 20 minutes to play.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I hope Dortmund hold on. They should win the league from here.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Loving Dortmund this season good young team with the best fans in germany. always fun watching dortmund long time coming them winning the league again.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

http://rutube.ru/tracks/4148279.html?v=b79b8ac39e8811cc80addfe30499154b&&bmstart=7720

Holy shit.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

wow. doesnt look like a bad cross. looks like a legit shot attempt


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Barcelona about to put in a good day's shift. Two goals to the good. Messi's first goal was great. And Villa did well to offset the defense and run at the keeper with the second. Hopefully Madrid lose points later today.

And now Pedro just scored a fantastic goal.

EDIT- Madrid drew tonight. Fantastic. They had a ton of possession and constant bombardment at Deportivo's goal. La Liga winner's really has already been decided.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

which german team is south aussie matthew leckie joining again? i remember it was a really long name.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Borussia Mönchengladbach


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

cheers brah.

the kid tore it up in the a-league here. 20 years old and lightning quick. playing his last game at home for us tonight, with the chance of us going through to the prelims.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Good start for Mitch, he will be a star. He conceded from a corner but it wasn't his fault, although he must be used to conceding from corners from his time in Melbourne. 



Kiz said:


> which german team is *south aussie* matthew leckie joining again? i remember it was a really long name.


He is a Victorian actually he started at Bulleen, another great youth player passed over by Ernie Merrick and co. :no: We get "greats" like Leigh Broxham and Geoff Kellaway while he lets players like Leckie go to other teams, I remember a list of players who were signed from the Victorian leagues by A-League teams most of the decent ones were passed over by Victory.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

that's right, my bad.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Real drew last night and Barca won, so yea it's 7 points distance again so i believe that the La Lig winner has been determined so far, as Real still will go outside for Sevilia, Valencia, Villarial....not a very promising future honestly, Plus Ronaldo looks so tired atm since he played most of Real games this season in theLiga, Cup and Champions League but Joseh can't do anything about that cus he knows that Ronaldo is the team.*


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

Palermo 0:7 Udinese, 20 min' into the 2nd half....outch.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Palermo 0:7 Udinese, 20 min' into the 2nd half....outch.


3-0 after 30 minutes before Palermo went down to 10 men and 6-0 before they were left with 9. The pen made it 7. 3 for Di Natale & 4 for Sanchez. Crazy! At Palermo too!

Juventus 0-2 Bologna too yesterday. Serie A really is a piss take nowadays. The Champions League games the other week with Roma losing at home to Shakhtar, who hadn't played for months showed that. Oh, and the weak Tottenham team in Milan.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Serie A aren't being allocated 4 Champion's League places from next season, the Bundesliga will have the extra team in it next year.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

lol wut Nige that Shakhtar side would cause any team problems, they've got plenty of damn good players.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah shaktar have a good team, certainly on par with some top teams. some of their players would slot nicely into most teams in the epl/liga/serie a/bundesliga.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Milan/Napoli should be great game to watch tonight.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i know very few people care but adelaide united captain travis dodd has left for perth glory because we couldn't match his deal.

never liked captains moving, plus i doubt the money would have made much difference with the salary cap.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

There is La Liga tomorrow, gonna be a bummer missing it. Barcelona and Valencia have a match. Could be a really tricky fixture. I really hope for a victory, can't let Madrid try to close the gap. 

I also just realized Champion's League is next week. Thought it was two weeks later. Great stuff.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Kiz said:


> i know very few people care but adelaide united captain travis dodd has left for perth glory because we couldn't match his deal.
> 
> never liked captains moving, plus i doubt the money would have made much difference with the salary cap.


This was a strong rumour mid season, he wanted a longer deal and Adelaide wouldn't give him one. I don't blame them, he is 31 and hasn't been at his best this past season.

Also Mate Dugandzic is the first judas to cross from Melbourne Victory to Melbourne Fart, he had refused to enter contract negotiations since september so he's had his heart (no pun intended) set on leaving for a while.

The Carlos to MLS rumour refuses to go away too, he was left in Melbourne for our pathetic display against Gamba Osaka in the Asian Champions League.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah, it's not that big of deal, but he was still captain.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Feisty game between Celtic & Rangers tonight. 3 red cards for Rangers, one for Diouf after the final whistle, bust-up between Lennon & Diouf and a skirmish between Lennon & McCoist at the end of the game.
Plus a few Rangers players could be in hot water for their reaction to Bougherra's red. They surrounded the ref and when he pulled out the card to give a second yellow, Bougherra grabbed his arm to stop him.
Oh and Celtic won 1-0 in between all that hilarity.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Kiz said:


> i know very few people care but adelaide united captain travis dodd has left for perth glory because we couldn't match his deal.


im going to kill myself


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

about time


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Who in the hell can stop Messi ? 

Barca beat Valenci 1-0 last night.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

challenge accepted lionel.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

even balotellis own fans (i.e. italians) don't like him


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

to be fair, that is down the to fact they're racist and nothing to do with his talent


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

cos italians are bigots.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

whenever I've met an Italian, whilst it being clearly obvious they're family based people who are nice in that aspect, they are very arrogant and their views on women, homosexuals and other races don't belong in 2011. 

Whilst I hope Balotelli is garbage for City, I'd like for him to be incredible for Italy just so he'll shut them all up.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

To be fair, lots of black players get no racist abuse in Italy. Maybe they just hate Balotelli because he's an idiot.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Old Firm game was a good watch always give's you some lolz, mostly only watch it for the atmosphere and guarenteed trouble on and off the pitch. Neil Lennon is a git tbh.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dioufy is in his element at Rangers. Finally he can capitalise on his best quality, being a fucking brilliant wind-up merchant.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Black players in La Liga as well unfortunately. Its a sad thing, that in this sport its hard to move past racism.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> Black players in La Liga as well unfortunately. Its a sad thing, that in this sport its hard to move past racism.


The worst countries are Russia and Greece. They even abuse their own players there. Odemwingie got a tonne of abuse at Lokomotiv and Djibril Cisse is leaving Panathinaikos in the summer because of all the shit he gets from fans.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

MrMondayNight said:


> The worst countries are Russia and Greece. They even abuse their own players there. Odemwingie got a tonne of abuse at Lokomotiv and Djibril Cisse is leaving Panathinaikos in the summer because of all the shit he gets from fans.


Yeah that is pretty sickening, pretty much happens in every country black players getting racist abuse.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

the racism and violence in russian football is appalling and sadly very regular


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Zenit St. Petersburg don't sign black players because the fans won't allow them to. Advocaat wanted to sign an African player but was told he couldn't.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

MrMondayNight said:


> Zenit St. Petersburg don't sign black players because the fans won't allow them to. Advocaat wanted to sign an African player but was told he couldn't.


Wow that is beyond ridiculous, fucking clowns they are. last time i checked this was 2011.

I can honestly say i never knew that.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> Wow that is beyond ridiculous, fucking clowns they are. last time i checked this was 2011.
> 
> I can honestly say i never knew that.


Yeah man, it's terrible. Happened a while back, there's a story about it here.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Real Madrid just beat Malaga 7-0. One of the worst defensive displays I've seen from a team this season, Malaga tried to attack Madrid but put no effort into defending at all. Ronaldo got another hattrick, 37 goals for him this season, Benzema got two and Di Maria got the other! Mourinho didn't smile once, looked like he wished he was anywhere else.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Great game for Real, a hattrick by Christiano but he left the game injuried, hope it doesn't affect him in the next few games especially in the Lyon match.*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Madrid winning is irrelevant if Barca are still ahead by 7 points. It will probably get worse for Madrid when the second El Clasico rolls around.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

^La Liga's getting beyond a fucking joke. They should just have a play off between Barca & Real. Renegade calling it the 'sunny SPL' is an understatement.



Seb said:


> the racism and violence in russian football is appalling and sadly very regular


The World Cup there's going to be fun!:no:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Real Madrid just beat Malaga 7-0. *One of the worst defensive displays I've seen from a team this season*, Malaga tried to attack Madrid but put no effort into defending at all. Ronaldo got another hattrick, 37 goals for him this season, Benzema got two and Di Maria got the other! Mourinho didn't smile once, looked like he wished he was anywhere else.


It really was. There is no point in watching Madrid and Barcelona unless they are playing each other. The other 18 teams just don't try against them.

Yesterday, Valencia were at home against Barcelona and they played the first half without a recognised striker. Their top striker (Soldado) was on the bench. This is the third placed team in the country. 20 points behind Barca. 13 points behind Madrid. Only 26 games played. Alarming stuff.

At least the games between a team from 3-20 tends to be good...


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

You're right Nige, labelling it the Sunny SPL is starting to become an insult to Scottish football 8*D

Honestly, I don't get how anyone can try and defend La Liga, it's a pathetic league, monopolized by two clubs. Give me the Premier League, Bundesliga and Serie A over it any day. Hell, even the French league, whilst not exactly producing exciting games often, has more appeal to it than La Liga does these days. Even the "other" leagues like the Dutch, Russian, Portugese have less predictability to them.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I like La liga take real and barca away and the rest usually have good attacking games with goals.

And i like watching Barca, orgasmic football always pulling out the dairylea triangles.

Bundesliga and Serie A are for sure more competitive


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Yeah if your looking as a neutral and watching La Liga games, you will enjoy quality performances.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

la liga is monopolized by the big two but barcelona play the best football in the world and real madrid play very good entertaining attacking football. serie a however has no stand out clubs since mourinho left inter, and is just a poor standard these days and has always been a league dominated by defenders anyway. any of the top 5 in the EPL would win the serie a with ease. the german league i don't follow too much but munich aside no german side has really done anything in the CL since leverkusen.

the epl is really miles ahead of any other league. it has competitiveness, quality and unpredictability.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Real Madrid just beat Malaga 7-0. One of the worst defensive displays I've seen from a team this season, Malaga tried to attack Madrid but put no effort into defending at all. Ronaldo got another hattrick, 37 goals for him this season, Benzema got two and Di Maria got the other! Mourinho didn't smile once, looked like he wished he was anywhere else.


Just proves big money takeovers don't always work.



Renegade™ said:


> You're right Nige, labelling it the Sunny SPL is starting to become an insult to Scottish football 8*D
> 
> Honestly, I don't get how anyone can try and defend La Liga, it's a pathetic league, monopolized by two clubs. Give me the Premier League, Bundesliga and Serie A over it any day. Hell, even the French league, whilst not exactly producing exciting games often, has more appeal to it than La Liga does these days. Even the "other" leagues like the Dutch, Russian, Portugese have less predictability to them.


The best five Spanish clubs are better than any club in Scotland bar the Glasgow two, the other sides in la liga aren't shit they just cannot compete with the spending of the big two. Barca and Real get roughly than 100M euros a year more than any other club in Spain through TV revenue, Atletico, Sevilla, Valencia and Villarreal can all compete with best clubs in Europe. Valencia were very good in the match against Barca mid week in losing 1-0 to a good Messi goal whist having a legit goal disallowed.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Seb said:


> la liga is monopolized by the big two but barcelona play the best football in the world and real madrid play very good entertaining attacking football. serie a however has no stand out clubs since mourinho left inter, and is just a poor standard these days and has always been a league dominated by defenders anyway. any of the top 5 in the EPL would win the serie a with ease. the german league i don't follow too much but munich aside no german side has really done anything in the CL since leverkusen.
> 
> the epl is really miles ahead of any other league. it has competitiveness, quality and unpredictability.


Watch Dortumund next season (hoping they keep their current form). My word, they're entertaining to watch.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Watch Dortumund next season (hoping they keep their current form). My word, they're entertaining to watch.










STAR!​


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I admit that the La Liga isn't that interesting honestly as Renegade said, it's all about two clubs Real and Barca but it's so fun to watch Real and Barca games anyway.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Jobbed_Out said:


> The best five Spanish clubs are better than any club in Scotland bar the Glasgow two, the other sides in la liga aren't shit they just cannot compete with the spending of the big two. Barca and Real get roughly than 100M euros a year more than any other club in Spain through TV revenue, Atletico, Sevilla, Valencia and Villarreal can all compete with best clubs in Europe. Valencia were very good in the match against Barca mid week in losing 1-0 to a good Messi goal whist having a legit goal disallowed.


It doesn't matter why they are only two teams competing for the title. It sucks. Plain and simple. There is no excitment in their title race. And it has been like this for years now.

Sevilla and Atletico are poor this year. Double figures behind fourth spot. So no, I don't think they can compete with the best teams in Europe. Atleti couldn't even progress from the Europa League group stages. And Sevilla went out the next round.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

I strongly disagree but I am in the minority it seems on this forum.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

rangers and celtic are nowhere near the top 5 spanish clubs, if the two sides had moved over to england their current sides would stuggle to even stay in the EPL.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Seb said:


> rangers and celtic are nowhere near the top 5 spanish clubs, if the two sides had moved over to england their current sides would stuggle to even stay in the EPL.


You are most likely right but I gave them the benefit of the doubt because I didn't want any Celtic or Rangers fans to rage at me. We all have different opinions on the quality/watchability of the various Euro leagues, Mark Bosnich thinks the Bundesliga is boring and I disagree on what I've seen this year.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

lmao @ anyone caring what mark bosnich thinks :lmao


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

The Scottish league is a piss take. You can see that now by the players they sign from England and where theirs go.

Kris Boyd was a revelation and went to Middlesbrough, as did Scott McDonald & Kevin Thompson, and they've all done wank. Rangers have signed the likes of David Healy, James Beattie & El-Hadji Diouf, Premiership flops. Celtic's keeper is Newcastle's third choice for crying out loud.

Like Seb said, they'd be lucky to survive in the Premiership.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

> *Mourinho escapes knife attack*
> 
> Real Madrid boss Jose Mourinho has survived a knife attack in a Spanish airport which left his bodyguard with a 4cm stab wound.
> 
> ...


Absolutely appalling. Why would anyone wanna harm the greatest football manager today?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Ronaldo is out of the Champs League second leg encounter. That's a huge blow for Real, if he doesn't make it.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I don't think anyone is saying that the Spanish league and the Scottish league is of the same quality. Obviously La Liga is miles and miles ahead of the SPL. But the point is at the beginning of the season, each league only has two teams that can win it. And that is rather dull.

Especially when you think back to the early to mid 2000's when Valencia were actually caspable of challenging and even Deportivo and a few other teams.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh please, at this point only one team can win the La Liga.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

^ That's actually true.

Barcelona are the best team in the world, so they should always be favorites, but you want to see at least _some_ competition.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Foreign Football roundup:

Dortmund continue to kick ass. Now at 61 points, with a 12 point lead at top. Bayern Munich lost to Hannover 96, and now Louis van Gaal faces tough times, and a probable sacking. 

Barcelona put on a good performance against Zaragoza. Keita was denied a great header, wrongfully as well. Was onside, but he made up for it later anyways. A 1-0 victory, but more importantly players were rested for Arsenal. And once again Barca are 10 points clear of Madrid. Valdes is also back in goal, so I think Barcelona are gonna be clear favorites at the Nou Camp on Tuesday.

AC Milan did the deed and beat Juventus. Milan seem to have a comfortable lead at top as well, and Inter Milan have to play serious catch up. And they also have to worry about Champions League at White Hart Lane. I feel Spurs might be favorites to win and move to the quarterfinals. 

And the biggest news of all, MLS is back on Tuesday! LA start the season against Seattle Sounders. This better be LA's fucking year. Wasn't too keen on losing Edson Buddle to Germany. But now we've got Juan Pablo Angel, and that dude scores. Can't wait for the season to start.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

lol Bayern losing again. Great stuff for Dortmund and even Leverkusen.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Son of a bitch @ Bayern.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Old news but recently seen the video of Neil Lennon apparently using the N word (or other racist remark) towards diouf in the old firm game, anyone else have a view on it, any lip readers?

As a neutral it looks like he most certainly says something disgusting judging by the reaction of he's two coaches. But lack of real evidence.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/r/rangers/9413666.stm


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Milan are doing well in the Seria so far, beat juvy last night 1-0 and Gattuso was the one who scored :lmao*


----------



## DB (Dec 21, 2004)

A massive win for Werder Bremen today to take them out of the relegation positions. My dad's mate randomly became friends with Thomas Schaaf the Bremen manager a few years ago when he discovered they had apartments next door to eachother in Portgual. What my dad's mate said is that the Bremen board keep question the team's performances and Schaaf just points out that continuous sale over the years of the club's best players has had a huge effect on the team. Having a back line of Silvestre and Mertesacker that could only get worse if they signed Squillaci can't exactly be helping things.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Mertesacker deserves better, I'm surprised he's not at Bayern yet. Silvestre has been playing LB most of this season and we all know he's not a great CB. Squillaci is being unfairly criticsed this season, Koscielny has been every bit as bad and cost them a trophy, something Squillaci didn't do. 

Great game between Inter and Genoa today, unfortunately Inter stormed home. Really hoping AC Milan can stay ahead of them and win Serie A.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Ozil had a great game yesterday.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Benzema scored again.. still don't think Jose likes him, tb.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Jose doesn't really like anybody tbf.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

he likes defenders. marcelo rarely seems to miss a game nowadays


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Arbeloa had his share of games. Ozil is probably his favourite player. He's a good guy.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

i think oezil is a bit overrated. would love to see Kaka in his role.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Ozil is extremely underrated.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

hmm. is canales getting any minutes there?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

The odd game here and there tbh.


----------



## DB (Dec 21, 2004)

Renegade™ said:


> *Mertesacker deserves better, I'm surprised he's not at Bayern yet*. Silvestre has been playing LB most of this season and we all know he's not a great CB. Squillaci is being unfairly criticsed this season, *Koscielny has been every bit as bad* and cost them a trophy, something Squillaci didn't do.
> 
> Great game between Inter and Genoa today, unfortunately Inter stormed home. Really hoping AC Milan can stay ahead of them and win Serie A.


Per Mertesacker is quite often overrated in my opinion. He is a decent-ish defender but is prone to shaky moments and being cumbersome.

While the Carling Cup final incident was obviously his fault, I think Koscielny has been fairly solid for a young inexperienced defender and he will continue to improve. He didn't earn an international call up for nothing.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm not a fan of Mertesacker but when he's paired with a seasoned veteran defender like Freidrich, he can hold up a fantastic defence. The German national squad seems to have a lot of pair-ups like that.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Ozil is extremely underrated.


one of my favorite players ever.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

My favorite player today, although if Klose was playing more often I'd probably like him more.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Too bad GOMEZ is owning Klose this season.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Hard to own when you don't get to play anything. :|


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

ozil is far better than kaka (who hasn't done that much since 2007/2008)


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Melbourne Victory manager Ernie Merrick will be sacked very soon, it's been on the radio and the internet but nothing official from the club as yet. The rumour is Brisbane coach Ange Postecoglou will sign as manager after the A-League final.

They were pathetic in their last match against Gamba Osaka in the Asian Champions League and the fans have been unhappy with his coaching style for a while despite the success he has brought the club.

The Marco Rojas signing has been confirmed by the club today, which is a good signing.


Edit: Merrick has been sacked, MVFC press conference happening now.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Luis Fabiano has left Sevilla and is set for a return to Sao Paulo. He was good at Sevilla, but this was expected after many rumors of wanting to leave.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Whoa @ Fabiano leaving. To think he was so close to joining AC Milan too. Shame. Ahwell. Another wonderful signing for Sao Paulo.

Oh and fucks sake Dortmund, losing as Bayern RAPED Hamburg 6-0.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow. Didn't expect that. Partly happy tho. Dortmund can afford a loss here and there.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Benzema is in amazing form. definitely his best patch since joining madrid.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The mighty Barcelona are being dominated by Sevilla tonight. 1-1 at the moment but Sevilla really should have at least 3.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

> Abidal to be operated on this Friday
> 
> A tumour in Barça’s French international defender Eric Abidal’s liver has been detected and the player will be operated on this Friday. Following the detection of the tumour Eric Abidal will be operated on at the Hospital Clínic de Barcelona this Friday by Doctor Josep Fuster Obregon.
> 
> In accordance with the specific wishes of the player himself, the Club would like to demand the maximum respect for his privacy at this moment.



http://www.fcbarcelona.cat/web/english/noticies/futbol/temporada10-11/03/15/n110315116321.html

Surprised nobody posted this beforehand, lets hope he goes alright and they've found the turmour early enough.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I think Ozil is correctly rated, although possibly underrated comparitively by the Madrid press as he's not Spanish, nor was he a political buy. 

The dude is mega. I love his off the ball movement. Kaka will never get his spot back as long as Ozil is injury free. He only just missed out on my top 10 list because I decided I better add some defenders.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*My best wishes for Abidal, such a great player.*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I think its time for my weekly foreign league's roundup. 

Dortmund were winning today, but FSV Mainz came back very late with an equalizer. Dortmund need to tidy up, although I'm sure they will still win Bundesliga (and at the very least make Champions League).

Palermo currently leading AC Milan 1-0. Inter are knocking at Milan, and they really can't afford slip-ups. Especially with Ibra out for three games.

Barca should win comfortably against Getafe. Dani Alves hit a sublime goal earlier. And a Bojan strike took a cruel deflection to make it 2-0. Hope everything is well with Abidal, I think I heard his surgery was a success. Barca will also need Puyol back, as the defense seems to be thinning out. Madrid play Atletico later. Atletico will most probably lose, so I'm not getting hopes up.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Real Madrid 2-0 Atletico Madrid HT.
Pathetico are shite, their defense is a joke.
Benzema scored again, 8 goals in 5 games now according to the commentator.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Atl.Madrid piss me off so much. One day they can play some brilliant football, and then the next they play like some sunday league team.

Credit to the Real defence, I thought they played good. The ref was a tad bias IMO as Lass should have been booked earlier. Also, Forlan is playing like crap the last few games.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Atletico are good going forward but man their defense needs work.

Oh and WTF @ Dortmund. Don't you dare throw away the league.


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

Fucking ecstatic rangers won the cup, especially after practically being written off completely. Nearly the whole team played excellent today and I'm glad Smith won his last cup .


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I know its a little early, but I'm stoked for the U.S./Argentina friendly Saturday. Injuries to Holden and Cherundulo force some last minute recruits. Here is the roster in training right now.



> *U.S. ROSTER BY POSITION Detailed Roster
> GOALKEEPERS (3): Marcus Hahnemann (Wolverhampton Wanderers), Tim Howard (Everton), David Yelldell (MSV Duisburg)
> DEFENDERS (8): Carlos Bocanegra (Saint-Etienne), Jonathan Bornstein (UANL Tigres), Timothy Chandler (FC Nürnberg), Jay DeMerit (Vancouver Whitecaps), Eric Lichaj (Leeds), Oguchi Onyewu (FC Twente), Tim Ream (New York Red Bulls), Jonathan Spector (West Ham United)
> MIDFIELDERS (8): Michael Bradley (Aston Villa), Clint Dempsey (Fulham), Mikkel Diskeruud (Stabaek), Landon Donovan (Los Angeles Galaxy), Maurice Edu (Rangers), Benny Feilhaber (AGF Aarhus), Jermaine Jones (Blackburn Rovers), Sacha Kljestan (Anderlecht)
> ...


Really like this squad. Finally Robbie Findley and his shit is dropped. Dempsey has hit great form in Fulham, not really sure how Bradley has been doing because I haven't seen him at Villa yet. Same can be said about Jermaine Jones. Sacha Klejstan getting another chance, maybe he is doing well at Anderlecht.

Really happy that Juan Agudelo is getting a call up again. Only 18 with immense potential. Hoping he turns to be a prominent American striker.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

He'll likely turn out to be a Freddy Adu 8*D


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

"U.S. *ROSTER* BY POSITION"

fucking americans.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Mikkel Diskeruud

AS AMERICAN AS APPLE PIE


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*So Real lost today at home against Gijon and Joseh lost his first game at home in a very long time, i don't remember exactly the last time he lost, ehh it doesn't matter realy honestly since Braca was going to win the Liga anyway.

In another news, Pato destroyed Inter and Leonardo, Milan won 3-0 *


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Glad Milan won and hope they win league but only because if this guy


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Roberto Soldado scored 4 goals today vs. Getafe as Valencia won 4-2, fair effort.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Milan and Dortmund winning = RATINGS.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Real losing was a major shock. That goes to prove that Xabeeee is still a huge part of Madrid setup. Khedira and Lass in the midfield, smell the creativity.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Jose loses his first home league match in almost 9 years.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Jorge Suarez said:


> Real losing was a major shock. That goes to prove that Xabeeee is still a huge part of Madrid setup. Khedira and Lass in the midfield, smell the creativity.


*Alonso is a majoe player for Real indeed but tbh it's all about Christiano in Madrid with the fact that Ozil can't do it by himself and De Maria is such a kid.*


----------



## wariss (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm probably the only Valencia fan here, but just for the sake of it, are there any others?


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Roy Keane, next possible Melbourne Victory manager?

http://www.bigpondsport.com/keane-and-muscat-together-at-last/tabid/91/newsid/69938/default.aspx

http://www.irishecho.com.au/2011/04/07/roy-keane-in-oz-tipped-for-melbourne-victory-job/8966





wariss said:


> I'm probably the only Valencia fan here, but just for the sake of it, are there any others?


I have a mate who supports them, so I am "muy simpático" to Los Che.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

If Real beat Barca, that's Mourinho's equivalent of winning La Liga this season.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't see it happening. Would love to be wrong.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

They have four games coming up. Two, I don't care, but I hope Real beats Barca in the Champions League.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Dying for Ronaldo to finally get one against Barca.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

here we go


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ozil is rather amazing.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

really lucky there.

mourinho's love for creativity once again changed the game with the epic midfield of Pepe and Khedira.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

A couple of points:

- Lionel Messi is head and shoulders above Christiano Ronaldo and the best player in the world, by a mile. Without Messi, Barca would be nowhere they are right now.
- Real Madrid are getting there under Jose's tutelage. Next season, if Jose remains, Real Madrid will most likely debunk Barca for La Liga.

A great showing from Madrid. They were the better side and when they were down to 10-men, they still remained the better side. Barca had all the possession for most parts but they weren't as lethal when they had the ball. The only times they threatened was when Messi had the ball. Ronaldo didn't do much but RMA's performance as a whole was very promising. This is good for the Champions League.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I can finally see Madrid coming out with a win today, Barcelona haven't been playing well. Puyol is unlikely to play the entire game, and it seems that in his absence Barcelona just falls apart.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

> Lionel Messi is head and shoulders above Christiano Ronaldo and the best player in the world, by a mile. Without Messi, Barca would be nowhere they are right now.


Codswollox, he's not even Barca's best player and Tevez is more rounded when discussing the worlds best.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> Codswollox, he's not even Barca's best player and Tevez is more rounded when discussing the worlds best.


:ns

Lol did I just watch Barca for that first half? They played awful.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Your version of spamming is my version of having an open mind. I would rather have the Tevmeister general in my team ahead of Messi. Obviously in a perfect world you'd have them both.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

ROOOOOOOONAAAAAAALDOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Great header from ronaldo, damn i was going to put a bet on him being the next scorer when he was 15/1


----------



## DB (Dec 21, 2004)

I think that's game over. Pinto deserves to be on the losing side in this one anyway for that ridiculous hairdo.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Bitter pill to swallow whenever Madrid are happy, but whatever. Barcelona dominated most of the second half and overtime, but what matters is what you do with your chances. Villa has had a miserable bunch of games, think he is on a cold streak in terms of scoring. Also goddamn the Barcelona bench is horrible. Keita and Afellay are decent subs, but neither are real game changers. Madrid has a far better bench (Adebayor, Kaka, Higuain, Benzema). Madrid can have Copa Del Rey, Champions League is far more important. Really anyone's ball-game in CL, as Madrid under Mourinho has shown more character than the Madrid we have seen in recent years.

Lol at Dudek celebrating like he matters.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow. Real is celebrating like its 1993.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Barca were a mess for that first half, I don't think I have ever seen them play so bad. They need Puyol, not the same team without their captain. 

Congrats to Madrid, they played well and held off a strong Barca in the second half. Mourinho is really something else, I'm starting to believe there isn't a task this man cannot conquer.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Awesome game last night. Im glad the ref got controll of the game eventually because it looked like a fight was gonna break out in almost every situation at first.

LOL at Ramos dropping the Cup and it got ran over by the bus.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

EGame said:


> Barca were a mess for that first half, I don't think I have ever seen them play so bad. They need Puyol, not the same team without their captain.
> 
> Congrats to Madrid, they played well and held off a strong Barca in the second half. Mourinho is really something else, *I'm starting to believe there isn't a task this man cannot conquer.*


If he can win the Champions League for Madrid, then I think we won't have to doubt this anymore. What a guy. And we sacked him. We're so smart.

IS Puyol going to be back for the CL games?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

> Real Madrid waited 18 years to win back the Copa del Rey trophy— only to drop the cup and watch it get crushed under the wheels of a bus.
> 
> Only hours after beating archrival Barcelona in the domestic cup final in Valencia, Madrid defender Sergio Ramos let the 15-kilogram (33-pound) cup fall from the top of the team bus during celebrations early Thursday morning in the capital.
> Real Madrid's Cristiano Ronaldo from Portugal poses with the Copa del Ray trophy after Real Madrid beat FC Barcelona 1-0 in the final of the competition in Valencia, Spain, on Wednesday April 20, 2011. Real Madrid waited nearly three years for a trophy and then immediately broke it, when Madrid defender Sergio Ramos dropped the Copa del Rey trophy from the top of the team bus during celebrations early Thursday morning April 21, 2011, and the bus then ran over the trophy.
> ...


retards


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

why didnt ronaldo dive under and get it :side:


----------



## L_U_A (Apr 18, 2011)

I liked how all players got a mini replica of the Copa Del Rey. I think the Premier League used to do that back in the day if so i wish they would bring it back cause i love mini trophies plus i think it looks better in the mantle then a medal.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

So Getafe are about to be bought out by rich guys from Dubai and are going to be "re-branded" as Getafe Team Dubai.

Yuck. fpalm.

Selling your soul for a quick buck shocker.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Renegade™;9612337 said:


> So Getafe are about to be bought out by rich guys from Dubai and are going to be "re-branded" as Getafe Team Dubai.
> 
> Yuck. fpalm.
> 
> Selling your soul for a quick buck shocker.


They will still never be more than the third best team in Madrid.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> So Getafe are about to be bought out by rich guys from Dubai and are going to be "re-branded" as Getafe Team Dubai.
> 
> Yuck. fpalm.
> 
> Selling your soul for a quick buck shocker.


getafe team dubai.

the re-naming is the worst. teams need money to compete, so i understand that. getting a truckload of money is the only way in spain to compete really with the barca/real juggernaut. but the name sounds like a formula 1 team.


----------



## DB (Dec 21, 2004)

Getafe Team Dubai is an even worse name than Red Bull Salzburg.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Great play by Real Madrid so far, Valencia had pretty much given up hope after goal #2, some silly mistakes and a lot of space between goalkeeper and defense given Real the edge. Fun match thus far.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

crazy game there at the mestalla.

chuffed to see higuain scoring again.. HATTRICK btw. nice to see Kaka on the groove too. Real did all of those without their key men, Ronaldo, Alonso, Marcelo, Ramos etc.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Higuain is the luckiest striker in football, atm.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> So Getafe are about to be bought out by rich guys from Dubai and are going to be "re-branded" as Getafe Team Dubai.
> 
> Yuck. fpalm.
> 
> Selling your soul for a quick buck shocker.












I find it utterly disgusting. Even the owners Malaga and Racing stayed classy and respected the team's names (either that or their marketing departments were smart enough to not fuck with the fans).


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Razor King said:


> Higuain is the luckiest striker in football, atm.


He would be lucky, if he wasn't consistently getting goals. Hes proven a world class poacher, but nothing much special outside of the 5 yard box. Pretty much a smaller Ruud van Nistelrooy in that regard, and works very well with Real's counter-attack style with his pace.

But I would agree if he was playing for any other club, he would be a lot less rated. Its not too hard to score when you are playing for the second best side in the world. But hes been consistent in finding goal opportunities so he isn't 'lucky'.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Real are reaching scary form. Fuu Barca really need to watch themselves.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Why, they have already won the league.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Champions league is kinda important.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

I think all Barca need to do is get a good result in Madrid, as I don't see Real coming to the Camp Nou and winning.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

crazy, crazy Dutch

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-13224130


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Real lose again. They will lose at Camp Nou. Mourinho will probably have a heart attack then. Oh, and again down to 10-men.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Madrid had a man sent off, must be a Zaragoza conspiracy....


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

dortmund won the bundesliga.

good for them.

i've only seen little of the bundesliga on one hd, but i like the way dortmund played. they had just a fuckload of kids, used their energy and just played really well. might be a struggle holding onto their players, such as barrios, gotze, etc etc.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

DORTMUND. MILAN. LILLE. RATINGS.

Dortmund will be able to hold onto their players, almost all of them are on long term contracts and they don't have to sell them if they don't want to. Klopp has built something special there and that should be enough to keep them together for another couple of seasons, to experience the Champions League for the first time since what, 2004? And defend their Bundesliga crown.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Ibrahimovic 8th league title in a row. Well if you still count the two with Juventus.

Thats pretty remarkable. Going for the 9th next season.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Madrid certainly aren't wasting anytime. They've signed Nuri Sahin from Dortmund for 10 million euros.


----------



## BobLoblaw (Apr 17, 2011)

JasonLives said:


> Ibrahimovic 8th league title in a row. Well if you still count the two with Juventus.
> 
> Thats pretty remarkable. *Going for the 9th next season*.


Yeah I wondered what came after 8.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

^^^
Who pissed in his cornflakes?


----------



## BobLoblaw (Apr 17, 2011)

Taking me mocking that post as some form of anger.....hmm that's a weird, you Irish are a weird lot though :side:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Benjo™ said:


> Madrid certainly aren't wasting anytime. They've signed Nuri Sahin from Dortmund for 10 million euros.


Fuck me how do they keep getting these bargains from germany first Ozil now him. and there is city paying 20m for the likes of milner.


----------



## BobLoblaw (Apr 17, 2011)

Because their contracts are running out and well once Madrid come if for you, you don't go elsewhere. Whereas Milner and stupid british fees are always because people just sign endless 5 year contracts.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> Fuck me how do they keep getting these bargains from germany first Ozil now him. and there is city paying 20m for the likes of milner.


because if you play for england, you must be worth 20 mil at least.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Benjo™ said:


> Madrid certainly aren't wasting anytime. They've signed Nuri Sahin from Dortmund for 10 million euros.


I like Madrid but damn.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Real Madrid: where defence doesn't matter.

Unless you play Barca 8*D


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Fabregas to Madrid, brother.

Thinking about it, they'd do with a holding mid field player like him.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Their midfield is packed. It's the defence that needs work.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Ozil's cross for Ronaldo's 1st goal tonight was AMAZING.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Ozil in general is just amazing. Ronaldo may be bagging all the goals but its Ozil who makes sure that bastard look invincible.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Kaka's mother apparently tweeted that her family will be in London this August. Pretty sure this hints at a Kaka move to the Premier League. I feel like its Chelsea. I can see him reuniting with Carlo, and for some reason I can see him at Chelsea. Not sure how I would feel about that. Dude's turning 30 and has been quite injury prone.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Nuri Sahin is gonna sign for Real, fuck. Dortmund really gonna miss him.

Smart business by Milan meanwhile, snapping up Mexes and Taiwo on free's. Helps their ageing defense, and means Nesta and Yepes, despite both still being damn good, won't be relied on so much. Though Nesta especially will still play quite alot, being still class despite 34 and injury prone.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

kaka.

replacing age with age and injury proneness. good job chelsea.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

I think Valencia are very close to confirming that Kévin Gameiro will sign for them in the off season.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> Kaka's mother apparently tweeted that her family will be in London this August. Pretty sure this hints at a Kaka move to the Premier League. I feel like its Chelsea. I can see him reuniting with Carlo, and for some reason I can see him at Chelsea. Not sure how I would feel about that. Dude's turning 30 and has been quite injury prone.


It's terrible. He's not going to survive the pace and power of the Premier League with his dodgy knees. Plus, he isn't the same player he once was and as you said, is going to be 30.

We should be looking at Modric or Sneijder.



Renegade™ said:


> Nuri Sahin is gonna sign for Real, fuck. Dortmund really gonna miss him.
> 
> Smart business by Milan meanwhile, snapping up Mexes and Taiwo on free's. Helps their ageing defense, and means Nesta and Yepes, despite both still being damn good, won't be relied on so much. Though Nesta especially will still play quite alot, being still class despite 34 and injury prone.


Too bad Mexes sucks. Taiwo is a decent signing though.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I tend to think that if you play FM, you tend to overrate some players - I definitely do it at times. Mexes is definitely a guy who, from the matches I've seen this season especially, is someone who is punching far above his weight in the team he plays for. Basically the Squillaci of Roma.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Jobbed_Out said:


> I think Valencia are very close to confirming that Kévin Gameiro will sign for them in the off season.


judging from fm, partner him with chucho benitez and he'll score 40 goals a season 8*D


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I say build up McEarhan, let lampard finish his career off in Chelsea and if needed, get Sneijder or Modric.

Not Kaka. We need new blood.

Or maybe turn to the Germans leagues, those bastards are pumping out more and more champions at ages 18-22 by the day.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Some dick head just ran on the pitch after Celtic scored a second, trying to attack Neil Lennon. He was quickly subdued by police, but kudos to Lennon for keeping his head, a lot of people, myself included would have started kicking shit out of him.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Barcelona just secured La Liga, why are you be watching Scottish football?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Barca just won the La Liga. Bet you didnt see that coming.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Seb said:


> Barcelona just secured La Liga, why are you be watching Scottish football?


As bad as the Scottish League is, I support Celtic as well as Everton.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Tbh I could have phrased this post:



Seb said:


> Teleshopping is on, why are you watching Scottish football?


and it still has the same effect.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I know, but I don't have it in me to un-support a team.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

redeadening said:


> Barca just won the La Liga. Bet you didnt see that coming.


I'm actually shocked since it's a very competitive league.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd love to see another Valencia/Deportivo year where someone else wins it but can't see past Real or Barca for at least two or three more years. Malaga are my team in Spain but I'm not holding out much hope for them, perhaps a spot in Europe.


----------



## DB (Dec 21, 2004)

I really hope Rangers win the title. Gary Hooper was a smug git in school and he'd walk around with even more arrogance if he won a title medal.


----------



## sayne (Mar 17, 2009)

Husky said:


> Some dick head just ran on the pitch after Celtic scored a second, trying to attack Neil Lennon. He was quickly subdued by police, but kudos to Lennon for keeping his head, a lot of people, myself included would have started kicking shit out of him.


Dick head? I wouldnt consider anyone who wants to punch Neil Lennon a dick head.


----------



## cena john (May 9, 2011)

sayne said:


> Dick head? I wouldnt consider anyone who wants to punch Neil Lennon a dick head.


Really?How so?

Do you feel the same way about the people that sent him bombs?arrived at the Training ground with mock guns?
Beat him to a pulp in the street? sent him multiple death threats resulting in him retiring from international football,all for the disgraceful act of being a catholic Irishman Plying his trade at celtic?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

sayne said:


> Dick head? I wouldnt consider anyone who wants to punch Neil Lennon a dick head.


Good for you, anyone who tries to attack someone they don't know, in such a heavily policed area as a football ground is a dick head, nothing else to it.


----------



## sayne (Mar 17, 2009)

Husky said:


> Good for you, anyone who tries to attack someone they don't know, in such a heavily policed area as a football ground is a dick head, nothing else to it.


Dick head?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Act like a thug, get treated like a thug.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

sayne said:


> Dick head?


Whether the Palace fan provoked him or not, United probably would have beat us in the 95 Cup Final if Cantona was playing, so yes, bit of a dick head thing to do getting himself banned for rising up to a low life 'fan'


----------



## cena john (May 9, 2011)

how has Lennon acted like a thug?


----------



## sayne (Mar 17, 2009)

cena john said:


> how has Lennon acted like a thug?


----------



## sayne (Mar 17, 2009)

Also, is this guy a dickhead










or this guy?


----------



## sayne (Mar 17, 2009)

or this guy?


----------



## cena john (May 9, 2011)

sayne said:


>



1st pic ,after a penalty was given to celtic and then taken away.any manager would act the same

2nd pic, an over reaction to a soft sending off

3rd pic, cupping his ears to the crowd after they sang "how does it feel to live in fear" for 90 minutes and the general bile that rangers "fans" throw around. 

4th pic, what is that?your really using a pic of him celebrating with his arms up as justification for calling him a thug?

5th, this one takes the biscuit, this will go on any any match constantly never mind one of the most vicious derby's in the world.

6th, he has a snap at diouf,the one who spits on children, after he deliberately barged into the celtic physio like a coward.

7th pic, after shaking hands with mccoist and sharing a word cheerfully Lennon takes objection to something said and does the shameful act of snarling and pointing a finger. 

really,that's the best you could come up with?deary me.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

So you're basically trying to take everything I say and put it out of context? An altercation between two players is just that, whether they're a dick head or not. A fan running on the pitch to attack a manager is COMPLETELY different. 

And yes, Francis Jeffers is a fucking dickhead, all Evertonians know that.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

The silly twat fan could have had a knife or anything.


----------



## sayne (Mar 17, 2009)

Husky said:


> So you're basically trying to take everything I say and put it out of context? An altercation between two players is just that, whether they're a dick head or not. A fan running on the pitch to attack a manager is COMPLETELY different.
> 
> And yes, Francis Jeffers is a fucking dickhead, all Evertonians know that.


Not taking aything out of context. Read your original post again (especially the bolded part)



Husky said:


> Good for you, anyone who tries to attack someone they don't know, in such a heavily policed area as a football ground is a dick head, *nothing else to it*.









cena john said:


> 1st pic ,after a penalty was given to celtic and then taken away.any manager would act the same
> 
> 2nd pic, an over reaction to a soft sending off
> 
> ...


When you put it like that, you are right. Lennon is a class act. Especially when he did this.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

sayne said:


> Not taking aything out of context. Read your original post again (especially the bolded part)


I was talking about fans, especially considering most players know eachother in someway anyway, very nit picky to say the least. Footballers who fight don't do it to try and get 15 minutes of fame and make a name for themselves.

The absolutely monumental difference here, is that a fight between two players is dealt with by the referee and the Football Association that parents the league. A fan running on the pitch, be it to celebrate a goal or to attack a manager is dealt with by the police. I really don't know how you can compare the two.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

cena john said:


> how has Lennon acted like a thug?




















Threatening pregnant women? Thug-like behaviour imo. He's not the angel you like to make him out to be.

Doesn't mean he deserves a slap while stood at the side of a football pitch mind.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

iMac said:


> Threatening pregnant women? Thug-like behaviour imo. He's not the angel you like to make him out to be.
> 
> *Doesn't mean he deserves a slap while stood at the side of a football pitch mind.*


I thank you. He is a thug in a lot of respects, his vilification by most is absolutely outrageous, but he's no saint. The point is, the fan could have had anything in his hand, be it a knife, gun etc. Justifying what the fan did is quite ridiculous to be honest.


----------



## cena john (May 9, 2011)

ahh i wondered how long it would take you to come up with the mythical racist and sectarian rants only seen by rangers fans who have the hereditary ability to read lips. I must ask how long did he get for that? surely if the average football fan can see that then clearly police action must have happened? no?


my eyes must be deceiving me because for the life of me I cannot see a Rangers scarf? then again I don't eat as many carrots as the average rangers fan.


----------



## cena john (May 9, 2011)

iMac said:


> Threatening pregnant women? Thug-like behaviour imo. He's not the angel you like to make him out to be.
> 
> Doesn't mean he deserves a slap while stood at the side of a football pitch mind.


yes that is wrong and most definitely thuggish. But this isn't why he gets bombs etc sent to him, the people doing that don't do it because of those disgusting texts they do it out of a pathological hatred and stuff already posted which we see week in week out from other people who get a slap on the wrist by say, the english FA and thats the end of it,unlike here in this cesspit called scotland where people take it almost upon themselves to set there punishment.

He was getting death threats wayyy before said pictures.


----------



## sayne (Mar 17, 2009)

I think my fishing trip has been relatively successful so ill just leave you with my personal favourite


----------



## cena john (May 9, 2011)

I wonder if that was the game that Hearts were 2 nil up and somehow managed to lose.

on the topic of FOOTBALL.next season I hope Driver and Templeton play on each wing for Hearts,Templeton has been great this season and Driver was very good before his injury. If they manage to get one of the 3 mid-fielders leaving DU they could cement the 3rd place in the SPL which no team has really been able to do.


Also,According to SkySports Barca had 83% possession last night away from home.staggering,and they didn't even win.

EDIT and to add, do you have a catalogue of Neil Lennon pictures!?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

only man that deserves to get beaten up on the field is kevin muscatt


----------



## cena john (May 9, 2011)

OUCH

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwHzCtRa2SE


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it was a disgusting tackle, hardly a shock


----------



## cena john (May 9, 2011)

http://news.stv.tv/scotland/west-central/248975-suspicious-package-found-at-celtic-park/


In the space of 24 hours in scotland a manager has been attacked on the sidelines, 2 men have been arrested for posting bombs to said manager and now this.

It's football for goodness sake.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

If Lennon doesn't quit I'll seriously be shocked, I mean there's got to come a point where the safety of your family is more important than what is... quite simply, a game.

I mean I'm a diehard Celtic fan (You try being born in the East End Of Glasgow to Irish Catholic parents and not supporting Celtic, it's impossible) but I hope to god he gets out before anyone gets properly hurt.


----------



## cena john (May 9, 2011)

Part of me wants him to go for his safety and his kids( whose pictures have been posted on facebook) plus he has dealt with mental issues before,But I also want him to stay,if he leaves the bigots have won and know they can terrorize whoever gets the job next.also he is doing a great job in his first season and we have a very talented young team who are exciting to watch and run through walls for him.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Celtic/Rangers is such a worthless rivalry anyway, Scottish football is looked upon as an absolute joke to anyone outside Scotland. The fact he's been sent bullets and parcel bombs is ridiculous.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

It's looked upon as an absolute joke *in* Scotland for christ sake.

Everyone in this country is, even before birth already a pre-determined Rangers or Celtic fan, there's no fucking escaping it. If it weren't for the Old Firm I don't think anyone in Scotland would even give a shit.

Apart from cunts fae Edinburgh, but nobody gives two shits about them.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

I don't see why Rangers fans even care, they have 11 more titles than Celtic. I always here on the BBC football podcasts that they make petty reports to the police about Celtic players and staff after old firm games. Is it to keep the season interesting???


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Jobbed_Out said:


> I don't see why Rangers fans even care, they have 11 more titles than Celtic. I always here on the BBC football podcasts that they make petty reports to the police about Celtic players and staff after old firm games. Is it to keep the season interesting???


Because it's still a 123 year rivalry, in the grand scheme of things 11 titles is nothing, especially when 7 of those titles were during the horror that was Celtic going £5 million in debt and the whole debacle with the club going public (and don't even get me started on the crooked SFA official who refused to sign a transfer contract because he was a Rangers fan)

It goes beyond the season or football, in this country most people, devout followers of the season or not, will watch the Old Firm, rest of the season doesn't matter, just those matches.

It's more than a team, it's Catholic/Protestant, Irish descended/Scottish descended, Nationalist/Unionist.

So really the petty reports are part of it, then you get your stabbings, your killings, your riots, your sectarian chants, your nail bombs in the post, all that fun shit.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

you blokes are nuts


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Jobbed_Out said:


> I don't see why Rangers fans even care, they have 11 more titles than Celtic. I always here on the BBC football podcasts that they make petty reports to the police about Celtic players and staff after old firm games. Is it to keep the season interesting???


We generally find them a bit of a laughing stock tbh. They like to play the victim, claim the country is against them, that the big bad protestants are holding them down, and Rangers fans are more than happy to play up to that. We kinda have a laugh at their paranoia. Celtic have won 40 something titles over the last 123 years. If they were getting cheated that badly you'd think they'd have won a lot less than that wouldn't you? 

It really is the most pointless, tit for tat argument you'll ever find, but for some reason it's been around for over a hundred years now. Just seems recently that it's escalated quite a bit. 

But yeah, it's pretty stupid, For every point or fact a Celtic fan makes, a Rangers fan can counter with something almost exactly the same, and vice versa. Your hardcore fan on both sides are just bad as each other tbh.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Even the best in the world hates Scottish football

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/football/2324036/Barcelonas-Lionel-Messi-hits-out-at-Rangers.html


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

Well done rangers on winning there 54th league title , also found out that wade barrett a rangers fan


----------



## DB (Dec 21, 2004)

Although he Tweeted about Rangers, Barrett actually supports his hometown team Preston.


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

DB said:


> Although he Tweeted about Rangers, Barrett actually supports his hometown team Preston.


Yeah a know that , a think rangers could be his 2nd team


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

Craig said:


> Because it's still a 123 year rivalry, in the grand scheme of things 11 titles is nothing, especially when 7 of those titles were during the horror that was Celtic going £5 million in debt and the whole debacle with the club going public (and don't even get me started on the crooked SFA official who refused to sign a transfer contract because he was a Rangers fan)
> 
> It goes beyond the season or football, in this country most people, devout followers of the season or not, will watch the Old Firm, rest of the season doesn't matter, just those matches.
> 
> ...


I'm a die hard Rangers fan and pretty much agree, except, unless I'm too drunk to read properly you haven't mentioned the fact the whole protestant/catholic, britain/ireland thing is a whole load of bullshit. Even though I dislike Neil Lennon I am personally appalled at the idiots who send him fucking bullets or parcel-bombs or whatever the fuck it is. 

While I wouldn't exactly call Celtic fans angels, I agree with Walter Smith and Coisty that these 'fans' aren't really fans at all and are just bringing our club down. I'm a rangers fan and being truthful I am bitter towards celtic but not because it's a fucking catholic club or anything, half these rangers/celtic 'religious' fans probably haven't seen a church/chapel. It's just an excuse to be a total cock.


----------



## sayne (Mar 17, 2009)

Neil Lennon as classless as ever in defeat.






Some people need to look at themselves in the mirror? I hope hes referring to himself, his chairman and his chief exec.

People can go on about sectarianism if they want, but this kinda stuff didnt happen under Martin O'Neill, Lennon is just a prick.


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

sayne said:


> Neil Lennon as classless as ever in defeat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While I agree the guy doesn't know what's fucking good for himself you are pretty much advertising what is wrong about Scottish football. Who gives a fuck what Neil Lennon said? Rangers won.


----------



## cena john (May 9, 2011)

sayne said:


> Neil Lennon as classless as ever in defeat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:lmao you are hilariously obsessed with Neil Lennon.

How can you even disagree with what he has said? He has been lied to by officials and Been sent death threats bullets and bombs in the post.Our Chairmen and board-members have stuck up for him after the numerous run-ins with the SFA,something all clubs would do.

If the sole reason lennon gets bombs is because "he's a prick" then why has Paddy mccourt, Niall Mcginn an MP and a Lawyer been terrorised?

I wouldn't expect anything less from a diet hun though,did you cheer the rangers score and sing about celtic at Heart's game against DUNDEE UNITED at the weekend like the rest of their fans?

Celtic don't give a flying fuck about Hearts,it's just a pathetic little club that has won the square route of fuck all in their existence.


----------



## sayne (Mar 17, 2009)

cena john said:


> How can you even disagree with what he has said?


So Neil Lennon says Celtic and all involved with them have acted with dignity throughout the season??

- The poppy banner (misspelt ), offensive to all.

- Singing about the bloodstained poppies etc at Tynecastle.

- The Dougie McDonald fiasco. Neil Lennon in the face of the 4th official screaming blue murder and calling him a cheat.

- The fans subsequently sending death threats to the linesman (over a correct call) which led to the real reason behind the penalty being overturned (which in reality was a complete irrelevance seeing as the correct call was made.)

- The continual bleating about referees which led to a referee strike.

- Willie Collum, the next victim of threats from the GFITW after giving Rangers a penalty against them.

- Gary Hooper comes out in the press accusing the referees of a bias against Celtic.

- Peter Lawwell comes out in the papers stating the same thing and how the poor old Catholics have been the victims of conspiracy for decades.

- Neil Lennon getting himself sent to the stands at Tynecastle for another foul mouthed, aggressive rant at officials.

- Taking the SFA to court over the length of the ban rather than just accepting that it was deserved and using a loophole to get it lowered.

- Neil Lennons reaction to the Rangers fans, cupping his ears at the end of the game. Unnecessarily provocative considering the tensions ongoing at the moment.

- The fisticuffs between Lennon & McCoist

- The allegations of racism aimed at Neil Lennon

- The Celtic fans fighting with police and stewards at Tynecastle and alleged robbing of the pie stands (not once, but twice.)

- Sectarian singing at every single match, supporting a pro terrorist organisation.

- The ever so dignified "**** the SFA" chants on a weekly basis.

- Lennon suggesting teams were lying down to Rangers 

- Afghani flags vs Aberdeen at the semi final.

- Celtic fans forcing an innocent family to relocate due to death threats.

- Lennon sent to the stands in a FRIENDLY


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I'd hardly call what happened between McCoist & Lennon "fisticuffs".


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Nothing's Lennon done makes him deserved of attacks, parcel bombs, bullets in the post, constant threats.

I don't know what's more pathetic, Scottish football itself, or their idiot fans.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Celtic are doing a 3-game tour of Australia in their pre-season, with games against Perth, Central Coast & Melbourne. Good to see a high quality football team come and embarrass our teams again


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

you mean like when sydney beat a team with david beckham, landon donovan and other american players 5-3?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Scottish clubs > American clubs. And Sydney are greatness


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

but celtic are hardly a "high quality football club"


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Didn't Celtic lose a game on their tour last year?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Good to see a high quality football team


Wtf are you smoking WALLABEN. Celtic just came second in a league where KENNY MILLER is top scorer, who was a run of the mill championship player before he signed for Rangers. A league where a player who was a very average defender in his prime, David Weir, can win Scottish Player of the Year aged 40. Celtic and Rangers are Championship level clubs, the rest are League Two calibre clubs. Celtic have had one great player in the last 20 years, Henrik Larsson.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

No gonna lie, I agree with Seb, if this were 2001 and Martin O'Neil and Henrik Larsson, High Quality. If this were the 60s with Jinky Johnston and Jock Stein then yeah, high quality.

Now with fucking Lennon and Samaras..... nope. No feeling it.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

La Liga making the SPL look like the fucking English premier league, what a joke of a league.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Henrik Larsson, what a player
Had to relive some memories threw Youtube just now because of that :sad: 


Until La Liga is more then just Barcelona and Real Madrid, I will never really care for that league. 
They could just aswell make it a "Best out of 7 series" between Barcelona and Real Madrid, winner wins La Liga. 

Same seems to go for the Scottish Premier League, I dont follow it anymore since Henrik Larsson left but just looking at the standing its just ridiculous.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

JasonLives said:


> Henrik Larsson, what a player
> Had to relive some memories threw Youtube just now because of that :sad:
> 
> 
> ...


Could say the same about England. 
Man Utd vs Chelsea best of 7 No-one else has won the league for 7 years. Exactly the same amount of time as in Spain.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

40 goals in La Liga for CR7. BEAST.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Gunner14 said:


> Could say the same about England.
> Man Utd vs Chelsea best of 7 No-one else has won the league for 7 years. Exactly the same amount of time as in Spain.


But other teams are far closer to those two. When its 5-7 games left of the season, a handfull of teams has a chance of winning. Atleast 3-4 teams. Premier League now has 4 teams within 10 points. Thats fairly close after a 37 game season.

When its 15 games left in La Liga, only two teams exist. Its not even close.

The thing that makes it worrying though. Is that Barcelona and Real Madrid keeps pulling away from the rest, season by season. That gap will remain for atleast the next couple of years.
Nobody will go into the Premier League next year and say that Man Utd and Chelsea will be the two dominating teams without any competitors. Its gonna be a handfull of teams that will fight to the end.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

JasonLives said:


> But other teams are far closer to those two. When its 5-7 games left of the season, a handfull of teams has a chance of winning. Atleast 3-4 teams. Premier League now has 4 teams within 10 points. Thats fairly close after a 37 game season.
> 
> When its 15 games left in La Liga, only two teams exist. Its not even close.
> 
> ...


No because we're in England so they'll big up all the others. But in all honesty no-one else will win the league aside from Man Utd or Chelsea. Alot of seasons in England we havent even had 2 sides in the race for the title.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Gunner14 said:


> Could say the same about England.
> Man Utd vs Chelsea best of 7 No-one else has won the league for 7 years. Exactly the same amount of time as in Spain.


Did you keep a straight face when you typed that.


Comparing the 2 leagues is ridiculous.

As it stands 10 points seperates 1st to 4th in the prem.

34 points seperates 1st-4th in La Liga.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> 40 goals in La Liga for CR7. BEAST.


Still in Messi's shadow. He's piled in the goals in the past few weeks when the league was already lost.


----------



## NostalgicDave (Mar 10, 2011)

As far as the spanush league or any league as a matter of fact, whatever country you live in is the best league. Being at a football match is better than watching anything on television and your team in your league means something to you, some foriegn team on a telly just doesnt cut it.

As for standard of football wise, i like the Bundesliga and the Eredvise, good football and its similar to the premier league.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

6 points separated 8th to 18th - la liga
9 points separate 8th to 18th in premiership

4 points separated 4th to 7th in la liga 
8 points separate 4th and 5th in premiership

only difference is they have two amazing sides we have none. 

Both league have 12 sides capable of getting relegated.
Both have 6 capable of getting into the Champions league.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

The differance between Spain and England is the TV revenue, Real and Barca are able to sign huge money deals which crap all over what the other teams can get. If the Sevilla's, Villarreal's and Valencia's of la liga could get similar TV money and compete in the transfer market, then maybe the league would be closer like it was 5-10 years ago.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

NostalgicDave said:


> As far as the spanush league or any league as a matter of fact, whatever country you live in is the best league. Being at a football match is better than watching anything on television and your team in your league means something to you, some foriegn team on a telly just doesnt cut it.
> 
> As for standard of football wise, i like the Bundesliga and the Eredvise, good football and its similar to the premier league.


Except it isn't, the EPL is the best league by a mile and it shows as it is by a long way the most popular, it has the most global fans and generates around 2.2 billion per year, double the revenue of any other league.

The Eredvise and Bundesliga are sub-standard leagues compared to EPL and La Liga. Serie A is a joke standard now as well.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah, Premier League and La Liga are the two best leagues in the world. When it comes down to them, Premier League takes it away with a good margin since it is more competitive than La Liga.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Seb in deluded English fan shocker :lmao


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

St. Stephen said:


> Seb in deluded English fan shocker :lmao


Explain?


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

1	Barcelona	38	27	6	5	105	35	70	87
2	Real Madrid	38	25	3	10	83	52	31	78
3	Sevilla 38	21	7	10	54	39	15	70
4	Atletico Madrid	38	20	7	11	80	57	23	67
5	Villarreal	38	18	11	9	61	54	7	65
6	Valencia	38	18	8	12	68	54	14	62
7	Deportivo 38	16	10	12	48	47	1	58
8	Malaga	38	15	10	13	55	59	-4	55
9	Real Mallorca	38	14	9	15	53	60	-7	51
10	Espanyol	38	12	11	15	46	49	-3	47
11	Almeria 38	13	7	18	45	61	-16	46
12	RacingSantander	38	12	10	16	49	48	1	46
13	Athletic Bilbao	38	12	8	18	47	62	-15	44
14	Sporting Gijon	38	14	1	23	47	79	-32	43
15	Real Valladolid	38	12	7	19	46	58	-12	43
16	Osasuna	38	10	13	15	41	47	-6	43
17	Getafe	38	10	12	16	50	56	-6	42
18	Real Betis	38	10	12	16	51	58	-7	42
19	Numancia	38	10	5	23	38	69	-31	35
20	Recreativo 38	8	9	21	34	57	-23	33

2 seasons ago. Not a competitive league my ass. All thats happened is the their bottom sides have improved and their top sides have had ridiculous investments. Stop talin through your ass about 10 years when its been two.

Also on the talent of players EPL is very low. Serie A, La Liga, Bundesliga all much better technically. Very little kick and rush even from the bottom sides unlike England.


----------



## DB (Dec 21, 2004)

It might not have the best quality of football, but the Bundesliga has the best stadiums, the best fans and is the most competitive of the European top divisions. Every few years a team pops up and beats Bayern Munich to the title. Also the quality of the teams is fairly even, so a team could be chasing the Champions League one season and fighting relegation the next.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'll ask a simple question/statement; Rank the leagues in order of which you prefer to watch. It should at least show which is most popular with whoever frequents this thread. Trivial but something that I have a minor interest in.

Mine would be;
1) Premier League
2) Serie A
3) Bundesliga
4) La Liga

I have a weird 'connection' with Serie A, from having watched it from a young age.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Gunner14 said:


> 1	Barcelona	38	27	6	5	105	35	70	87
> 2	Real Madrid	38	25	3	10	83	52	31	78
> 3	Sevilla 38	21	7	10	54	39	15	70
> 4	Atletico Madrid	38	20	7	11	80	57	23	67
> ...


17 points between Barca and the next club that isn't Madrid. Terrible example. The bold is the reason why La Liga isn't competitive beyond Madrid and Barca, despite the fact that teams like Valencia and Athletico aren't bad clubs.



> Also on the talent of players EPL is very low. Serie A, La Liga, Bundesliga all much better technically. Very little kick and rush even from the bottom sides unlike England.


Yeah the EPL is full of low quality players. The English teams have been awful in the champions league in recent years.



Vader13 said:


> I'll ask a simple question/statement; Rank the leagues in order of which you prefer to watch. It should at least show which is most popular with whoever frequents this thread. Trivial but something that I have a minor interest in.
> 
> Mine would be;
> 1) Premier League
> ...


The EPL is obviously the most popular, compare the post counts for the EPL thread and then this thread, which is every other league grouped together. However of the rest of those, La Liga for sure. Serie A is on the decline and has been for a few years. Bundesliga is a growing league though but they still only have one big team in all honesty.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

This is incredibly hard to do. I'm almost tempted to say all equal, but that's just a cop out. I watch Serie A the most, so I suppose I'll have to put them at the top. I watch the Premier League the most after that, but that's partially because it's the easiest to get hold of here, and I support Arsenal. I don't watch as much German football as I'd like, but I still recognise the entertainment value of it, as teams are generally quite equal, and go out to attack and get all 3 points.

I'll just bite the bullet and go with:

1. Serie A
2. Bundesliga
3. La Liga
4. Premier League

I don't completely hate on the Premier League (although I do hate people who carry on about and say things like it's the greatest league ever, and dismiss all other leagues). But Premier League has some real tripe in it. Stoke, Birmingam, Blackburn, and for all the praise they've gotten this season even Bolton aren't that good to watch either. Some teams have been good, like West Brom, but it's not enough to make up for all the other unwatchable teams knocking about.

All leagues have their rubbish teams. Thankfully for La Liga, Deportivo got relegated, and they really were dire this season. In Italy Chievo and Bologna have been a bit boring this season, but I personally find the style of Italian football great, even if others find it the tempo a bit slow. To me that makes things more interesting, as everything has to be so much more precise and the nuances of each team and player becomes that much more apparent, as they're on the ball more, searching for an opening rather than staring up while the ball is in the air or chasing loose balls from a wayward punt.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

All leagues have tripe in it. The Premier League has the highest number of competitive teams on Domestic and European scale. There have been 7 English finalists in the last 7 Champions League finals. There's often multiple English teams in CL semi-finals (3 of the 4 in 09 were English) and a lot of the time it's actually English teams that knock other English teams out. 

Look at the UEFA coefficients:

Leagues

1	1 — England	16.625	17.875	15.000	17.928	18.357	85.785
2	2 — Spain	19.000	13.875	13.312	17.928	17.929	81.757
3	4 +1 Germany	9.500	13.500	12.687	18.083	15.666	69.436
4	3 −1 Italy	11.928	10.250	11.375	15.428	11.571	60.552
5	5 — France	10.000	6.928	11.000	15.000	10.750	53.678

Looks about right to me.

Teams

1	2 +1	Manchester United England	25.3250	32.5750	28.0000	28.5856	36.6714	151.157
2	1 −1	Barcelona Spain	17.8000	27.7750	28.6625	30.5856	34.5856	139.408
3	3 —	Chelsea England	26.3250	28.5750	25.0000	22.5856	26.6714	129.157
4	6 +2	Bayern Munich Germany	18.9000	22.7000	22.5375	30.6166	24.1332	118.887
5	5 —	Liverpool England	27.3250	24.5750	23.0000	24.5856	15.6714	115.157
6	4 −2	Arsenal England	16.3250	21.5750	22.0000	25.5856	22.6714	108.157

Serie A is tripe. Put any of our top 5 in Serie A and they'd win the league at a canter.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

St. Stephen said:


> I don't completely hate on the Premier League (although I do hate people who carry on about and say things like it's the greatest league ever, and dismiss all other leagues). But Premier League has some real tripe in it. Stoke, Birmingam, Blackburn, and for all the praise they've gotten this season even Bolton aren't that good to watch either. Some teams have been good, like West Brom, but it's not enough to make up for all the other unwatchable teams knocking about.


fpalm

How much do you actually see of these tripe teams anyway? You'd have to watch a whole lot of football at a weekend to call them tripe.

It irritates the fuck out of me when you get people who slag off the likes of Stoke especially when you look at how well they've done coming up to the Premiership for the first time and not even come close to being relegated once. Now they're top 10 and have made it to an FA Cup Final and got a place in Europe. Their style of play isn't as bad as everyone makes out. It's improved this season with Pennant & Etherington on the wings.

You just have to look at how close the league is this year and how many points the teams at the bottom have to see how much the standard's improved. Just because teams might not be great to watch, they're not tripe, especially Stoke. You get results by playing the way that best suits each team, not by pleasing clueless neutrals who think pretty football is the only form of the game. How do you expect Stoke or us to cope with the difference in budgets to the teams in the top six for fuck sake?

It's not exactly a surprise you think like that when you say you're an Arsenal fan! It says it all, and to put Serie A at the top of that list is joke with the shit in that league.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

1. Bundesliga
2. EPL
3. La Liga
4. Serie A

My interest in Serie A has dwindled down with the years.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> It irritates the fuck out of me when you get people who slag off the likes of Stoke especially when you look at how well they've done coming up to the Premiership for the first time and not even come close to being relegated once. Now they're top 10 and have made it to an FA Cup Final and got a place in Europe. Their style of play isn't as bad as everyone makes out. It's improved this season with Pennant & Etherington on the wings.


Okay, they're not tripe, they just play rubbish football. Their style of play isn't as bad as it was initially, but it's still pretty bad. They have some decent attacking players now, but they're general approach is still very entrenched in kick and rush ideals. It's the same with Aston Villa when they had Young and Milner on the wings. There were always plenty of goals in their games, doesn't mean it's pretty to watch.

I've seen a lot of your posts before regarding what is and isn't entertaining football, and it's seems very clear to me that you like the English style football. That's fine by me, I don't expect everyone to share my own sensabilities regarding football. I personally find Blackburn rubbish to watch. You haven't always been, but right now you are. You have a couple of decent players, Dunn and Pedersen notably, but aside from that, the team is very much about getting the ball in the box and hoping for the best, not a type of football I like. Deal with it.



> Serie A is tripe. Put any of our top 5 in Serie A and they'd win the league at a canter.


Top 3, yes. Arsenal probably would too, but not at a canter. But Tottenham, no. They'd be up there, but I don't think they'd win it. I know they beat Milan in the CL, but Milan had a load of ineligible players, and as good as Allegri has been this season, I think his inexperience showed in the CL, whereby he just wasn't used to setting his team up against opposition which isn't Italian.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

La Liga is a joke atm. Valencia, Atletico, Sevilla, Villarreal can't compete with Barca and Real monopolizing the league. Give me the EPL, Serie A, Bundesliga over it any day currently.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

To answer the questions I follow three leagues:

1. English Premier League
2. La Liga
3. Major League Soccer (go ahead, and laugh)

I will watch Serie A occasionally, and I never catch Bundesliga. Not that I wouldn't want to, it just airs on one channel and is hard to catch. EPL for me is the best league by a mile. I'll really watch any game from any team, because I always find it entertaining. La Liga I'll watch every Barca and probably every Real Madrid game. MLS I limit myself to watching every LA Galaxy game, and the playoffs for the most part.


----------



## DB (Dec 21, 2004)

The leagues I follow (including lower leagues) are:

1. Premier League
2. League One
3. Championship
4. La Liga
5. Bundesliga

Don't bother with Serie A anymore, it's terrible.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

1. English Premier League
2. La Liga
3. Serie A
4. Bundesliga

I used to follow Serie A like a pro, but for the past 5 years or so, it has been a shame of a league. The golden years of Serie A (the 90s basically; maybe early 2000s) were amazing and they were--during that period--the best league in the world, but no more. It's bad, at the moment and very sad to see the league in such a state.

I've never followed much of Bundesliga due to the lack of availability. But I do appreciate the competitive nature of that league whenever I watch it.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Premier League & La Liga, that's it.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

St. Stephen said:


> I've seen a lot of your posts before regarding what is and isn't entertaining football, and it's seems very clear to me that you like the English style football. That's fine by me, I don't expect everyone to share my own sensabilities regarding football.




I don't prefer the English style of football at all so I don't know what posts you're referring to. I just point out that the likes of Stoke play the way they feel suits them best. Would I rather watch Arsenal? Of course.



St. Stephen said:


> I personally find Blackburn rubbish to watch. You haven't always been, but right now you are. You have a couple of decent players, Dunn and Pedersen notably, but aside from that, the team is very much about getting the ball in the box and hoping for the best, not a type of football I like. Deal with it.


Seriously. I think you're confused. It's the other way round.

Under Sam we were about pumping the ball in to the box and using Pedersen's long throws. Kean's changed that. We keep it on the deck now and use the likes of Hoillet & Olsson to take full backs on. You rarely see us using the long ball now. Anyone who's watched us for the last 6 months will see that. I'm not surprised people on the other side of the world who don't follow us will unless they watch a bizarre amount of football.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Vader13 said:


> I'll ask a simple question/statement; Rank the leagues in order of which you prefer to watch. It should at least show which is most popular with whoever frequents this thread. Trivial but something that I have a minor interest in.
> 
> Mine would be;
> 1) Premier League
> ...


Serie A
La Liga
Ligue Un
Bundesliga
Premiership

Looking at the sides on a whole number of games i get bored by etc... Thats my order.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Serie A getting more love than I expected, which is nice to see. Don't agree with most comments on the Premier League though, I love watching it every week.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

gunner14 who are your top 5 bundesliga players and top 5 ligue un players this season (and why)


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Seb said:


> gunner14 who are your top 5 bundesliga players and top 5 ligue un players this season (and why)


Bundesliga - Favorite team to watch this season has been FC Mainz incredible start to the season while the rest of the league has World cup hangover. Then the youngsters just not being able to compete has reminded me alot of Arsenal this year. 

You didnt ask that but thought id put it anyway.

Favorite players
Lewis Holtby - 1st came to my attention through talksport on the all the talk at the start of the season on how he was eligible to play for England (reason i started watching Mainz on myp2p.com was to see him) 

Andre Scchurle - great predatory striker. Reminds me of Ian Wright from his Arsenal days of how no matter where he is the box the ball will find him for him to score.

Franck Ribery - Missed alot of the season but if you really need me to explain why i like watching Ribery you're following the wrong sport.

Zvardo Kuzmanovic - The football manager beast. great to watch. Quality passing ability. would love to see him at Arsenal. Like watching Midfielders who can pass and aren't thugs.

Phillip Lahm - mainly because you made me name 5. but great to watch a quality full back.

Their the main players i watch for Main sides i watch are Bayern (obvious reasons) Stuttgart and FC Mainz for reasons explained above.

In Ligue Un - Sides i watch are Montpellier, Bordeux, Auxerre players i like are 

Yoan gouffran - Like to watch the players Arsenal will most likely sign. In a similar mould to Hleb with his movement (in that he rarely loses the ball). Hates shooting. Will fit in well with the rest of our side should he join

Andre Pierre Gignac - exciting to watch. Just lives to score goals. When he gets the ball things happen. I like the as the crow flies attitude he plays with im here goals there so im going this way.

Bafetimbi Gomis - Simply kenwyne Jones only with Talent. Guy would be awesome in the prem. Big and physical but much more to his game than flick ons on holding up for Lisandro Lopez.

Oliver Giroud - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ae765krer_k (Personal fave) watch for yourself. If this guy was in the prem he'd be a household name. Touch is exceptional. Finishing is top class 10 goals this year for a poor montpellier side. Put him in a side where he will get 6/7 chances a game and you've got a very very good striker. - Another player Arsenal could do with.

Andre Ayew - My football manager love child. came across him during the under 20's world cup when Ghana won. Then he was awesome for Ghana in the World cup. You've seen him (i assume in the champions league) so not much else to tell fast winger who like to take on players.

Other reason i prefer these leagues are because the teams go out to play football you dont get the shit sides like Blackburn, Wolves, Stoke with the physical tactics over playing football. Everyone goes out to actually play the whole atmosphere of the best team will win the game is much better.

Seriously sign up to myp2p.com and watch a few games next year if your not hooked in the first 5 weeks ill be amazed.

Id take a Montpellier 0-0 with Stade Brest over a Blackburn 1-1 Fulham


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

^ he didn't ask favourite players, he asked the top 5 performing players this season.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Rush said:


> ^ he didn't ask favourite players, he asked the top 5 performing players this season.


readit again. he clearly said who are YOUR top 

not who are THE. THE would be open to debate on a number of different things. would Mario Gomez become the best player in Bundesliga just because he's top scorer?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

he said your top players this season. implying which players have been best. really he's trying to see if you actually watch the league or if you're full of shit.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Rush said:


> he said your top players this season. implying which players have been best. really he's trying to see if you actually watch the league or if you're full of shit.


But again that would be up to interpretation.

Kristian Tiffert (topped the assist charts) has had a good season at Kaiserslautern been apart of most of there attacking moves. Everytime i see a kaiser goal he's a hand in it. Do i list him in the top 5 for having a good season even though ive not seen many full games off him or just go off the sides i watch regularly. 

i could go off all the players Eurogol raves about on sky or i can give my own personal favorite players to watch from the sides that i actually watch. 

Moussa Sow and Kevin Gamerio both scored over 20 goals. Gamerio is a very talented player but again he plays for Lorient who i rarely watch full games of so do i list him or go off sides ill stream to watch.

I could list gervinho who looks good can play winger or upfront likes to pull wide to receive the ball then cut in like Henry did 14 goals 9 assists do i list him even though i dont watch much of lille or go off sides i watch.

said the same point a few times there. Key being stats are available to anyone do you want the stats to be regurgitated or my own personal opinion on reason why i prefer watching these leagues.


----------



## hardcore_rko (Feb 21, 2006)

champions


----------



## fumble19 (May 22, 2011)

as a casual fan i was exited to see that fox is having the championship game on sat


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

hardcore_rko said:


> champions


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-13620144

another low point for Italy football.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

italians? match fixing?

NO WAY


----------



## DB (Dec 21, 2004)

Anybody else watching this Real Madrid vs Bayern Munich legends match? Can't believe how fat Davor Suker looks!


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/13775725.stm

Would be amusing if it was applied in the English/Spanish leagues.


----------

